# The Beast is back



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

At last my car is on the road,
I have revamped it full of JUN components, and also some that i have designed and made myself,
I have now got 530 miles on my new engine and have been to the dyno yesterday.
My results were 587.4 bhp and 2590 lbs tractive effort at the wheels on optimax with 1.5 bar boost
This equates to 804 bhp 540 lb-ft at the flywheel
I am very pleased with the result and would like to thank Chris at G force motorsport for his massive effort helping me achive these figures on his Dyno Dynamics Dyno,
I would also like to thank Andy from Sumo for the packet of Bensons he donated me to the cause and also for the Title I let him steal from me with his GTR34, I now have it back
My car is THE BEAST,

On full throttle it goes sideways and the dunlops struggle for grip   
We can supply all JUN products some are even SPECIAL only to GT ART, 
I have not finished yet this is my set up for running in 
   
I will report things periodically to CRUSH the MYTH that big power cars are unreliable


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Congrats gary...car sounds like a proper beast. Now where are the pictures so we can drool


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Thanks*

Dino,
Pictures yep i will take some and post them up, meanwhile keep licking your lips


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Congratulations*

Impressive figures there Gary.:smokin: 

As DCD said, where's the pics!?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great work, gary. Sounds like a tugh setup indeed. Time to start enjoying the fruits from all the hard work! :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

gary said:


> *I will report things periodically to CRUSH the MYTH that big power cars are unreliable *


If I remember right, previously the beast was 100% reliable even with a repaired block until when it finally broke and needed a rebuild. 
Weird 800bhp does not seem a lot know with all the big power figures being banded about but I remember when 700+ horsepower got a round of applause when produced in front of a crowd.
The good old days


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Congratulations Gary  I remember those old days Dave  Gary looked like this when it happened. Don,t know about the dodgy looking bloke behind though! Ops sorry Mr Chairman 










Best regards Alan


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Well done gary ... and more to come  

Yeah.... get some pictures up mate, those graphics are worth showing off 

RonS


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

fanbloodytastic    :smokin:


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Great to hear your back at last Gary.
Not taking anything away from 587bhp at the wheels, but 804 at the flywheel seems 'optimistic'.
I can not ever recall a car losing 217bhp due to transmission losses.

I think 587 at the wheels is impressive enough, without estimating flywheel bhp.

Congratulations, on getting her back on the road.
You have slightly more at the wheels at 1.5 bar than me now, a lot less than Henry but your getting there.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

gary said:


> *My car is THE BEAST*


Hope it is mate as things have moved on a lot since you were out in the fray  .

Good stuff 

Glen


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

That is good news Gary you will have 2 take me for a spin mate when I am down your place next... Which will probaly when I drop my car off for the full GT-aRt and Jun Works :smokin: :smokin: 

Can`t Wait  

Dan.....


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Top job Gary.*

Well done mate.   

I can't wait to see it again after all this time!


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*smart*

Well just got back home again and sat down,
my first thought was i want to go back out again  

Thanks Ged whatever mate we will see how far out when i take it to the pod, will henry and you do the same ?

Thanks Glen, 
yes things have moved on, I have not stood still either, the princepals i put on the table for the further development of my car were
better response, power and drivability this i achived in one foul swoop and i am very glad to be a JUN man

As my engine stands i can put 4 or 5 types of different larger turbos on and get up to 1200 bhp,but for me i wanted to stick with my 28\35 kit remember this is my daily driver
My current turbos are rated 410 bhp each by HKS or therabouts 
So as i gained a further
40 bhp at the wheels and a further 500 LBS of tractive effort at the wheels useing the same 5 year old stuff exept for the obviouse, still maintaining 3 tankfulls of juice including dyno time for a return of 615 miles, how much of this new moved on stuff would you like me to tell you about
 

Dan , yes you are in for a SUPPRISE

regards
Gary
GT ART


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Gary, 
I believe Henry offered to come to G-force and join you on the dyno with Andy, but the offer was not accepted (I wonder why)
Just as well eh?

As for Pod, side stepping the clutch is not my forte.
anyone who knows my car knows it is quick and for those who do not know this i do not care.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: smart*



gary said:


> *Thanks Glen,
> yes things have moved on, I have not stood still either*


Cool, don't want you lagging behind  .

Looking forward to seeing you run.

See Ya.

Glen


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*here we go again*

Ged,
Sorry but you are missinformed,
Henry had suggested that HE would go to g force to stop all the hub\wheel nonsence, I had not declined any shootout with him,
I will go there with him any time he wishes,
the Picture is becoming clearer now just carry on.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Great figures Gary hope it is everything u wanted even thou we know it is. 
Guys lets just congrantulate the man instead of starting a bitching thread again, aint it getting a little bit boring slating people for what they have achived.

Tony

ps:Enjoy it now mate.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

M19 GTR said:


> *Guys lets just congrantulate the man instead of starting a bitching thread again, aint it getting a little bit boring slating people for what they have achived.*


Yep totally agree as we don't want this going the same way as the Abbey Dyno thread etc., now do we   .


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

*Gary.....*

....fair play mate, finally got it all together, congrats to you and the team, i know how hard you all work, about time you reaped some reward.
Hope all is going well with the baby and Mrs P well,
oh, and hope the move is going well,
spk to you soon.
Toby.

ps. wot did i tell you about posting figures on here ?


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Figures*

Yeah Toby,
you did say, 
I wonder whats going to happen when i get mine, thats going to add to the confusion   
regards
Gary
GT ART

ps Thanks mates


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Well done Gary.

Im still gonna call u G-Tart, and hark at the big numbers !!! pmsl

587 would be nice at my crank right now, let alone the wheels. 

Congrats.

J.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*hI James*

I am going to strap you in my passenger seat for that 
Dont worry mate, your piston clearence at least will be ok, as I advised your borer, its a shame my ex borer dident listen to me though Still things happen  
hey whats pms , i dident think blokes sufferd with that


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*The Beast*

Gary.

Yeah whatever, see you at Pod sucker 

You may have built the engine but it was me whom went out at 1am to get the Bensons' which gave the concentration for 800+bhp mapping to take place, therefore I think that I should take credit for the engine, without the Bensons, you'd be reporting 600bhp 

I hope this thread DOES become another arguement as peoples true feelings will become apparent as there is no way you can turn around such great news into negative issues, a year ago 700bhp was amazing, no one could even come close, now 800bhp and I havent seen anyone build that power over here, if they had it and were at TOTB even, we would have seen it in thier terminal speeds but we didnt.

Rock and roll Gary, keep it coming.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I look forward to it mate.

Oh, and pmsl is what your customers do when they see your ugly mug in some of those dodgy shorts you like to wear !!! lolol

Baby keeping you up??

J.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*hEY MATE*

Your just trying to make me bolt those big turbos on arent you
have fun tomorrow


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Dont*

You like my shorts then James ,If I charged more i could buy some new ones


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Oh*

and Andy,
yeah see you at the pod should be good


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Congratulations Gary! I wreckon thats a great result with those turbos! Maybe at 2bar we should be seeing figures close to the magic 1000 bhp then we should see a whole load more bitching going on   
In all honesty mate thats a wicked result especially in a UK climate.

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Have*

you got your new one on the road yet Gerry,cant wait to see that it looks good from the pics


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

NAhhhh not just yet mate. Sooon though mate. Very soon. But as soon as i do get it you will be the first to know. Full GTART 2000point check will be required. And maybe a few goodies added to it while u have it   
Anyway what you doin up?? Little Tilley keeping you awake?

Regards


Gerry


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

how is the transmission as a daily driver? I have not talked to anyone that has tried a quaife sequential . 
Brenhan .


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Hi Brenhan*

The transmission is a trust\quaife dog box,
I realy enjoy useing it, it is a little clunky but you get used to that,
i am experimenting with oil at present and i think i am going to use a oil cooler system on the box,
it is fantastic in the respect that you can floor it in first and then all the gears knowing that it is strong,
Qaife and tim at SVS have been excellent in the development in this box,
I have had it 5 years and it has cost me next to nothing in maintenance, The full sequentual is my nex move but there are no cases left at the moment, which must say something as last time i enquired just a few months ago they had just made 100 units.
I think the clutch plays a big part in the daily driver part as although i was happy with my old clutch , i am far happier with my new one
regards
Gary
GT ART


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

ok, we just put a pfitzner dog engagement gear set in my fathers road car , he is very happy with that , shift quality is good , and like you say , it is comforting to know that all the gears are going to be there no matter how hard you drive it . 

Brenhan


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Gary,

Nice one Gary, good job.
Am I right in saying that this engine/transmission has been built totally in the UK by yourself only?

Cem


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Nah*

I cant take all the cred, Building wise I can but i dont make all the components my self,
Tanaka from JUN the owner is the true MASTER he is fantastic, they are my supplier,of strong engine parts I belive they are the strongest by far THAT WAS NOT BOLD ENOUGH
THE STRONGEST BY FAR

JUN supplied me all the 2.7 stroker kit including a nismo block, I had them bore it, hone it, machine 12mm racing stud kit, make a Titanium crank cradle, crynogenic process it, balance the crank,harden the crank, balance the rods, cryno the rods,cryno the pins, make me the pistons, supply me the rings,modify the oil pump, I can not disclose any other mods with the JUN\GT ART SPECIAL ENGINE BLOCK just be assured no one will ever know , that means NO one except Mario maybe 
supply me the camshafts,polish the camshafts, balance the camshafts,super polish the camshafts,select the valve springs, test the valve springs, treat the valve springs,polish the pulleys.
Then, with my cylinder head modification more than even shin will ever know  all in house except the multi angle valve seats and valve cut and racing valve guides, it was all manipulated together from my technology, from my Brain, my bruised kuckles, and my late nights of constant development over the last 5 years. 
I am A LUCKY MAN I have JUN, Mario,Chris, Cheryl, Gus, quaife and my customers all on my side
The RESULT is
THE FASTEST SKYLINE IN THE UK full stop, if anyone doubts it call me on 07730 813455 name the place , the time, the audience,
I WILL BE THERE
Nothing is even close, NOTHING repeat NOTHING,
i AM GOING TO SAY THAT AGAIN nothing       
regards
Gary
GT ART
The Makers of the fastest most powefull Skylines in the UK, Whatever the mods:smokin: 
ps CEM in answer to your question in short YES


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Brenhan*

One thing , i have learnt about my TRUST\QUAIFE gearbox today is that it really is driver error that will make it FAIL,
I was experimenting with my clutch shifting and rpm and found that the rpm was critical to a smooth engagement both up and down the box, this I found fun and realised it will take me a very long time to master it, syncros now I belive after all this time of driving are like having a automatic gearbox between gear changes
 
regards
Gary
GT ART
YOU KNOW THE REST:smokin:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Go Gary, Go Gary, Go Gary U De Man!!!    


Cheers


Gerry


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Another thing*

GED,
Henry called me after obviosly reading your post, as i thought you were missinformed tut tut you keyboard commando


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Nah*



gary said:


> *
> THE FASTEST SKYLINE IN THE UK full stop, if anyone doubts it call me on 07730 813455 name the place , the time, the audience,
> I WILL BE THERE
> Nothing is even close, NOTHING repeat NOTHING,
> ...


* 

Gary

I love a challenge 

12th OCT AT THE POD IT IS THEN.   :smokin: 

Keith*


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*YIPEEEEEEE*

At Last someone with BALLS yep keith looks that way


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

This should be interesting UK built car VS Japan Built Car hmmmm


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

There you go Gary you have yourself a *CHALLENGER*  

Tony


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Dont want to seem biased but Keith it was quite easy for you to pick up the phone to Newera and order a fully blown drag car but my hat goes off to Gary who sat down for YEARS developing and building what he has. I dont think Gary needs to prove a point. Ile be at the Pod on the 12th and ile be holding GTART flag up high.

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Dont Worry Chaps*

As I said NOTHING in the UK is Faster than the Beast, lets do it tommorow


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Better chuck a sicky! I cant miss thiss


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

That maybe true Gerry but you can take it away from Keith he does have the fastest 1/4mile skyline in the *UK* .
So come on Gary show us what its all about   

Tony


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Gez said:


> *This should be interesting UK built car VS Japan Built Car hmmmm *


Gez

My car is going to Rod Bell next week for a full rebuild going for a few changes here and there.
plus there were many changes to the car before TOTB.
so as from next week my car will be a UK built skyline all done by R.B Motorsport 

all tuning parts come from Japan,i just bought all mine in one go 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Not taking anything away from Keith. I take my hat off to the guy. But where is the fun in buying a car which has had the majority of the work done abroad??? 

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Ok me and keith must have posted exactly at the same time lol


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*So*

R B MOTORSPORT Vs GT ART CANT WAIT:smokin:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

The expense is the big difference in that matter Gerry. The big difference is 1 is an all out drag car the other is a very HI power road car. 

Tony


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Gez said:


> *Not taking anything away from Keith. I take my hat off to the guy. But where is the fun in buying a car which has had the majority of the work done abroad???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gerry *


beleve me Gerry there was no fun in sending my money to the other side of the world not knowing what was going to come off the boat at this end.

the only reason i bought this car was the amount of money it was going to cost me to buy the parts then get a R32 built in the UK.

Keith:smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Excellent 

I cant wait.

Good luck to Gary and Keith, I wish you both the best and hope both your cars hold together, and show what they are truly made of.

Oh, and why dont we stop all the cr4p about jap car vs uk car right now, the challenge is only an hour old and already people are trying to make excuses. Gary doesnt need em, or want em judging by his posts, so lets roll onto october and see what they do !!

J.:smokin:


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

WARNING! Iminent thread meltdown...

Let's not let it happen yet again chaps.....  


Support both of them for providing what should be a top day out at the Pod.


Vincenzo


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Ditto what Vince said!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

good luck to both. May the best man win 
Don't think of this as uk car vs Japanese car.
Think of the satisfaction if Gary's car wins. He has put the hours in to get the car bolted together. I let Rod do the spanner work as I want the car to run afterwards  but it is nice when I have done something myself. More satisfaction in it being my own work.
Must get the dash apart and fix the headlight switch again 
Lets all be there on the 12th, cheering both of them on


----------



## gtirpad (Aug 15, 2002)

nice one Gary, pleased that it has finally come together for you.

See you soon,
Pad


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Bladerider, just merely trying to speculate on how a Japanese car built by technicians ho probably work for companies like HKS, Jun, ARC etc would compare to a car who has been built by ONE MAN namely GAry of GTART! Not trying to open up an arguemnet at all, Im not one to do that. I do wish both GAry and Keith the best of luck and i will make it to the challenge. Im sure each of the cars has its own qualities.

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Fair enough.

I think that in the interests of comparison that I should accompany each driver for one run to see how well they cope with ballast !!!      

J.:smokin:


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*well done*

Well done gary.

good luck both of you!!

dave


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Bladerider i was thinking exactly the same thing    

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## Bigsly (May 30, 2002)

I for one will be watching this with Great Interest! 

UK Built Skyline's Rule! I should know having a fleet of them now! 

Stu:smokin:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Now thats what i like to hear stu! UK cars. Its all about what UK tuners can do  

Gerry


----------



## Bigsly (May 30, 2002)

*Tuners etc!*

The is a lot of variables you could put into this argument including how much money the person has to spend, but i was just expressing a personal view that i like to "personalise" a car to my spec, and hopefully learn more about the car etc in the process!

I thought that was what a small part of being an "enthusiast" is all about! 

Good luck to all parties anyway...:smokin: 

Stu


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Totaly agree Bigsly


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Just diverting the thread for this one post - good to see you on here again BigSly - not seen / heard from you in a while. How's that white beast of yours going ? Still remember seeing you blast round silverstone at Trax a year ago...what a sight  

Back to the thread now chaps....(i'm not getting involved).


----------



## Bigsly (May 30, 2002)

Hi Daz,

Yep it's been a very hectic year mate! As you can see by my login that i still own the white R32, and becos of other commitments i have not had the time etc to do many events this year! 

I did get chance to have a go at Rockingham in my R33 when it was standard which was a real hoot tbh! 

I am really happy for you that you now own a Skyline and hope you have many hours/miles of pleasure drivin it! 

Anyway sorry for the diversion to answer daz but thought i would just say hello!

Thanks

Stu

:smokin:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Oh Bugger*

its broke , dam dam hit 12678 rpm doh back to the drawing board


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Oh Bugger*



gary said:


> *its broke , dam dam hit 12678 rpm doh back to the drawing board
> *


You be joking....right?!


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Oh Bugger*



gary said:


> *its broke , dam dam hit 12678 rpm doh back to the drawing board
> *


Bad luck Gary, was looking forward to see that race  

Gaz.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Yeah*

 
Cant fool you lot can I was just testing he he   
Its still awsom
sorry for the scare


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Can't fool me....that's why I didn't post 
Nearly had heart failure


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

so will the abbey r32 join the fun at the pod and maybe hugh?

all the big hitters at one event.........kin mint

says in boxing stylee'' LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE

good luck lads


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*It would*

Be good if that happend, dont forget Andys Sumo gtr34 will be there,
Cor the thought of it all is really quite real now, Have not competed for over a year now still it will be fun cant wait


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

skylinelee said:


> *so will the abbey r32 join the fun at the pod and maybe hugh?
> 
> all the big hitters at one event.........kin mint
> 
> ...


Lets not forget Rocket Ron, our TOTB2 overall Champ. Yep I know, Ron who  .

List is looking good though and personally I'm backing the 'underdog punters' in Hugh, Keith, Ronnie etc., :smokin: to take out RK, Gt-Art, Abbey, SUMO etc.,  .

Glen

edited for smilie


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

This is looking like a good show now 

Gaz.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

glen
are you gunna be the official bookie?

who'd be favourite?????
gotta be keith at mo with 9.95 

a pitty dirks racing as he could do a good double as that bookmaker with monster sideeeeeeeeeeee's

lol


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

This threads getting better and better every time i read it.

Tony


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Gary - you had me fooled! Glad you were only joking!

I can see Oct 12th fast become a Best Of The Best day in terms of Skylines. I have to admit it would be pretty exciting to watch the top tuners/owners battle it out to see once and for all, who is the fastest!

But, may I put forward a caution:

Can we all agree not to let this thread, or any other thread about this possible event, turn into another slanging match?


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*RK*

Don't think Ron will be there 

Luke


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Watcha Lee*

Nah if I'm being honest I reckon a final (if their is one) for the Skylines will probably be between Keith and Abbeys. Thats if Abbeys get the 32 built in time as the workloads they have at the mo by all accounts is pretty mad. Will be a shame if they can't make it  .

Glen

quick edit: oh, just seen Lukes post


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

skylinelee said:


> *
> a pitty dirks racing as he could do a good double as that bookmaker with monster sideeeeeeeeeeee's
> 
> lol *


John mcririck styleeeeeeee with the old deer hunter cap


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*RK*

Might be there,
I geed him up earlier today Would be nice to have all the cars there I must agree,
Glen come on be the bookie, the odds on me might be quite high,
you would be able to make someone pretty well of by the end of the day


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Hey Deano*

Is that your new car in your avatar,
You lucky man Well done


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

i am defintly going to pod on 12th to watch will be good one as long as a skyline wins and rest are in top ten will be good 

would be nice to see your car in action gary as have only ever seen her stationary but judging by the way andys went before it was mapped properly it should be an animal aswell cant wait to see em go, he said his car even shit u up !!


----------



## Bigsly (May 30, 2002)

*The Pod!*

Think i will have alook down at this event with it being the last biggy of this year! 
Will have to wait on the day to see which one of the cars i turn up in!! 

Stu


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Nice one Stu. 

Where's Andy when you want him...?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Hey Deano*



gary said:


> *Is that your new car in your avatar,
> You lucky man Well done *


Yes Gary soon i will be able to soil myself stupid in it


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hey Deano*



deano said:


> *Yes Gary soon i will be able to soil myself stupid in it  *


Love the sig anyway Deano - Jeremy at his best 

Gaz.


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

If there's going to a 'Japan vs. UK' element to any show-down, we might as well go the whole hog and have a Scottish vs. English owners aspect aswell... It would be equally as purile


----------



## tommyflan (Aug 14, 2003)

*TALK TALK*

thats all you hear from our neighbours
has the beast got a 1/4 mile time
or is it still waiting for wheels
totb now pod
this will be fun
as before beat keith and you win
ps all uk skylines are built in japan
all the best parts are built in japan
dont get the uk v japan thread
have a nice day


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

*THE BEAST WILL WIN*

who are you anyway 300zx boy:smokin:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

BOY OH BOY! The heat is on. May i take the chance to wish eveybody the best of luck. MAy the best car win with (all going well) nothing breaking. 
This thread is now showing true sportsmanship. As Gary said, it would be nice to see all the top cars competing.
Might even place a small wager on the favourite. At this moment i wonder who that is   

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: RK*



gary said:


> *Might be there,
> I geed him up earlier today Would be nice to have all the cars there I must agree,
> *


Nice one Gary 

Luke


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Well done gary, I for one are looking forward to see a GTART car run.
Will be a good day out at the pod, and now hopefully full of skylines, who will be watching and some participating .

Hopefully it will a good turnout with some quick Liners

See ya peeps at the Pod!

Daz


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: TALK TALK*



tommyflan said:


> *thats all you hear from our neighbours
> has the beast got a 1/4 mile time
> or is it still waiting for wheels
> totb now pod
> ...


Nah you Scots are OK for a quick burst but when it comes to all round stamina the South of the Border boys take it hands down.

Just ask your Lasses    

Glen


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*erm i must have missed a few posts....*

but, the only people who have said anything about the 12th are Keith and Gary.
Seems that somewhere in here we now have imagined about 8 different cars going or has some of this thread been edited ???
Not a killjoy , would love to get the chance to see some action as yet again i missed TOTB but before i get too excited could we at least keep it real and actually ask who is going for sure.
Keith V Gary
Yup, exciting stuff and should be a good natured laugh however without sounding like a part time enthusiast, its not worth travelling for, as its a long way to see two cars run a couple of races against each other.

jas


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Well*

Barnsey's in Japan, Rocket Ron don't come on here, neither does Ron at RK and Abbeys don't really bother either  . So thats 6. Come on get your ar5e down and support the Scottish lads :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Dirks reply*

As he is not in the country I thought I would post on his behalf...

BRING IT ON!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Dirks reply*



japracer MK2 said:


> *As he is not in the country I thought I would post on his behalf...
> 
> BRING IT ON! *


I was just thinking to myself where is dirk

No burning the clutch out the night before now boys
Just to save getting your ass kicked by the red rocket   


Keith :smokin:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Tommygun*

Has the Beast got wheels, talk ,talk, how uniformed you are,
The beast has plenty of times at the pod and they were all getting better,
As people know me they know if i talk talk, then i can walk walk,
Bring it on oh yes bring it on,
Glen Abbey may not contribute much but they certainly respond to the writen word    
One point i would like to ask seriously What height above sea level was elvington ?
Hey Keith whatch for the wave 
Gary
GT ART
You know the rest


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

two references to Elvington height, one at 40ft and another at 45ft


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Garry
Elvington is 47feet AMSL (Above meen sea level)
and is 3018m x 60m 










Nigel


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Tommygun*



gary said:


> *One point i would like to ask seriously What height above sea level was elvington ?
> *


No idea  , but I know you are at this point in time roughly 1.8billion miles from Uranus  . Why's that anyway, will it affect the settings on your car   . 

Glen


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Thanks Nigel*

most interesting thanks, thats a good pic of elvington, I take it you fly helicopters smart, That is something I would like to do
regards
Gary
GT ART


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Sorry Harry*

Dident see your post thank you as well
regards
Gary
GT ART


----------



## steve gtr (Dec 27, 2002)

*£100*

says gt-art any one ?


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

OS have it at 14.3 metres. What's all this feet $hit? We're not living in the US and the British Empire is long dead!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

gary said:


> *Dident see your post thank you as well
> regards
> Gary
> GT ART *


Thats Ok Gary, pleased to be of help  .

Glen


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Hey Glen*

now your talking from uranus, do they have internet connection there ?
How are by the way well i hope 
regards
Gary
GT ART


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Gary,

Flying Is great fun, you could go for a trial flight where you could have a go at flying.

The Skyline is fantastic but add a 3rd dimention to where you can go, that just beats the R33 for fun.

PS the Gazelle drinks more than the skyline 
well in to KG per min.

Nigel


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Nigel*

I had a flight in fixed wing last year thourghly enjoyed it,I will book a go in the helicopter , i have shoreham close by to me, if you are ever down there give me a bell 07730 813455 i am 10 mins away, 
Sounds like your Gazzell is on par with my Skyline then 
regards
Gary
GT ART


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Gary,
I havent been to Shoreham for a while, but If I do go I will give you a call.

The Gazelle isnt mine I just borrow it.

Went to the JAE 2002 in it as the car wasnt ready, 
Billing where going to let us land at the site, but Beer and campers could end up being expensive, so I just left it at Sywell.

Nigel.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Hey Glen*



gary said:


> *now your talking from uranus, do they have internet connection there ?
> How are by the way well i hope
> regards
> Gary
> GT ART *


Yes I'm fine mate  .

Glad to see you got the butt of my joke


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: £100*



steve gtr said:


> *says gt-art any one ? *


Steve is this right you want to bet £100 that 
the beast will win against my car at the pod 

please get back to me on this ASAP
Because it will be like taking candy from a baby  

plus it will help pay for the fuel to get there 


Keith:smokin:


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

gary is the beast going to have the interior in it or are you going to run it as it is


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

My bets are on Keith!

Good luck to all, should be quite an event!

Anthony.


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

The races I would like to see are Hugh's R34 HKS 2835 Vs Gt-Art or Sumo R34 2835 car. Also Keiths R32 drag car Vs Abbey's R32 drag car. 

Just curious, has Gt-Art or SUMO done a 10sec 1/4 yet ?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

ColinM said:


> *.......Also Keiths R32 drag car Vs Abbey's R32 drag car.
> *


I wouldn't really call Abbey's R32 a "Drag" car anymore - it's no different to any other heavily tuned Skyline. Last time i saw it had a FULL interior, no roll cage, or anything else that would make it a "drag" car.

Yes the engine is HUGE spec (and probably being changed as it's being rebuilt from scratch), but then, there are several cars on this forum that now have HUGE spec engines - none of which are classed as "drag" cars.

I think it's best just to call it "Abbey's R32". 

This isn't me b1tching, just something i wanted to point out  

Back to the thread anyway.....


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

I must be well out of date with the car. I saw these pics a while ago guessed they did not remove the roll cage and add the interior back in. 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6676

Are there any newer pics of the car in its current form ?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I haven't got any recent pics, but i saw it at Abbey's and it looked like any other 32 .... just with one hell of an engine. The fuel system has been completely changed since the pictures in your link.....the whole car has been totally transformed. If you placed a few R32's together with their bonnets down, you wouldn't instantly know which was Abbey's R32.

(Sorry to divert this thread).


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Daz said:


> * If you placed a few R32's together with their bonnets down, you wouldn't instantly know which was Abbey's R32.
> 
> (Sorry to divert this thread). *


I think the plastic windows would give it away  

Keith:smokin:


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

i reckon keith will crack sub 11s easily, if the weather conditions allow, maybe sub 10s again if they glue the start line as they sometimes do! might break some diffs tho if thats the case!

fingers crossed it doesnt rain or no one will do anything ...
should be fun anyway!


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*well*

I suppose I should reply,
Well Keith, dont forget I am racing Andy as well, and to be honest
at TOTB I watched your car on every run, Andys with a slipping clutch wasent much different funny that ?
It looks like you have taken up a challenge , no worrys, you have a DRAG car which you brought in from JAPAN

you are now getting ROD TO REBUILD THE ENGINE fair play but thats cos it broke, and you now are challenging ME a full weight GTR33 non Drag road car


I am up for it  


As I know, if I lose to you it does not matter to me as I know that all I have achived is a better personal best time for me and thats all I want then I know I have maqde an improvement to my car.

What I want to put across is you will be up against 2 BRITISH built
( as we dont need to see what our friends in JAPAN have done ) FAST road RELIABLE cars CAN AND WILL DO

Candy from a baby, hey man you should be carefull as you had no REAL as far as I am concerned ABBEY dont count, competition until now,
It will be interesting how your WHATEVER IT IS NATIONAL HOTROD TIMES COMPARE WITH SANTAPOD, as I heard you did not fair to well at crail WHATever YOUR excuse
YOU WILL LOSE if not to me to some one else thats if you are there SUCKER:smokin: 
Oh AND IF mark from ABBYS can find the time and theres plenty of it mend the ****err and get there:smokin: 

Gary 
from GT ART


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*hey daz*

i HAVE TO KNOW,
DO you have to chisel off all the crap from your TOUNGE every morning as you dont half lick MARKS ****


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*HI Colin*

I have just flicked up the page,
in answer to your question , yes probably but we have not done it out of Santapod timing, you see if its not done on pod or for that matter an offical recognised timing center its bullshite Rather like DYNOS , i NOTICE SOME PEOPLE ARE ALLREADY STARTING TO TAL 11 OR 10S AT santapod KEITH did a 9 something dident he ? Yes come on down HUGH you never know you may be luckyRegards
Gary
GT ART
yOU KNOW THE REST


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*BACK TO*

The reason I posted in the first place THE BEAST  
Well i have now don 737 miles still on 4 tanks of juice, Tonight I changed the location of my fuel system twin pump electrical supply
****, there seems to be a difference shouldent be ? but there is ?
will have to check it out tomorrow most strange ?
Dont worry though if all else fails can just connect it back up to as it was to beat Keith


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: well*



gary said:


> *I suppose I should reply,
> Well Keith, dont forget I am racing Andy as well, and to be honest
> at TOTB I watched your car on every run, Andys with a slipping clutch wasent much different funny that ?
> you have lost me here Gary there was 1.97 seconds between us
> ...



I BOUGHT A DRAG CAR TO GO DRAG RACING END OF STORY 

Keith


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*hEY kEITH*

IS THE RED WAR PAINT,
jUN ARE MY FRIENDS,
I BROUGHT A GTR 33 ROAD CAR AND MADE IT TO GO DRAG RACING
SUCKER 1.5 SEC SLOWER AT CRAIL EH, WAIT TILL POD THATS REAL TIME


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Nah*

Originally posted by gary 
I am A LUCKY MAN I have JUN, Mario,Chris, Cheryl, Gus, quaife and my customers all on my side
The RESULT is
THE FASTEST SKYLINE IN THE UK full stop, if anyone doubts it call me on 07730 813455 name the place , the time, the audience,
I WILL BE THERE
Nothing is even close, NOTHING repeat NOTHING,
i AM GOING TO SAY THAT AGAIN nothing       
regards
Gary
GT ART

sorry Gary i just had to go back and find it.   

Hope you are not taking this all serious are you Gary  




Keith:smokin:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*ps*

TANAKA DOES NOT GIVE IT TO ME ON A PLATE


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: hEY kEITH*



gary said:


> *IS THE RED WAR PAINT,
> jUN ARE MY FRIENDS,
> I BROUGHT A GTR 33 ROAD CAR AND MADE IT TO GO DRAG RACING
> SUCKER 1.5 SEC SLOWER AT CRAIL EH, WAIT TILL POD THATS REAL TIME *


Gary the red is to match my car
I was only 0.55 slower at crail with no grip
10.5 - 9.95 = 0.55 

Keith


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*kEITH*

yEP, 
I am taking it seriously,
I am going to wip you **** at the pod, with my BRITISH built Road car.
I could have brought 4 Japanese DRAG import cars with what I poured in development money in my car and then some,

The reason I dident wip you at TOTB is because i had a minor problem that i had to overcum befor i ran, the car was running the day before, 
really i wanted PROJECT X but you will do


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Its all Good fun Gary
I could not give a shit who wins as long as it is a SKYLINE   

Keith:smokin:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

now this is what you call a slaggin match.lol  
alls i have to say "CANT WAIT FOR 12th OF OCTOBER".:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Tony


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Keith*

Oh yes you could


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Keith*



gary said:


> *Oh yes you could *



HA,HA    

Keith:smokin:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*.*

  

Gary


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Hey Keith*

cor how are you, I have been moving all week, must say I am a little tired and a bit ****ed off, you would not belive it,
new workshop ****ing hell, ****ing nightmare and then some
still thers allways tomorrow


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Gary fcuk this i am going to sleep
got to be at work in 6 hours 
ok for you bet you dont start work till 10am  

Keith


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Nah*

Not me Keith, will be up at 5 am, I must be luckY only need 2 hrs kip allways have gives me twice as much life 
goodnight
see you tommorow 
regards
Gary
GT ART


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

GUYS, GUYS!! Why dont we stop the bickering and let the Skylines do the talikng on the 12th...  

Gerry


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

the bickering is fun thats why:smokin:


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

*Congrats big man!!*

Gary,

Just got back on the forum after a protracted absence. Good to hear the beast is back on the road. You've been Syline-less for tooooooo long. I'm sure you'll make up for it.

See you soon 

Stu


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Bickering! This is all in good fun!  It has got to be the most entertaining thread I've read in ages! 

Looking forward to the 12th - all I can say is somebody better video all the action and have it uploaded here sharpish for those of us not fortunate enough to be able to attend! 

:smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: hey daz*



gary said:


> *i HAVE TO KNOW,
> DO you have to chisel off all the crap from your TOUNGE every morning as you dont half lick MARKS ****   *


Well, that is absolutely pathetic. I post some information about the Abbey car simply because few people know much about it's current state - and i do as i've seen it.

As for a retort, i can't even be bothered to reduce myself to those kinds of levels. We're supposed to be adults here, not little children.

I guess some people never grow up.

I don't care whether it was a joke or whether you meant it ... either way, it was uncalled for.

Is it really a problem if i am happy with the quality of service i recieve from Mark and Tony ? Is it wrong of me to want to publicise how happy i am with that service ? It appears it is wrong for me to praise them - and only your customers are allowed to shout from the hilltops about how wonderful you are. Sorry, it doesn't work like that.


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Hear hear Daz.. I thought it was outrageous, joke or not

RonS


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

*Whoa...........*

People, people, let's assume all things said on this thread so far have been said in jest.
Daz, although i can't actually speak for Gary himself, i'm sure he's only messing about, (I know he has a unique sense of humour) and anyway, all this will be forgotton come the 12th, let's keep this 'bickering' at a good natured level, would be a shame to have this thread closed if the level of 'bickering' gets to gutter level.
That said is anyone taking bets on this ?
what odds am i gonna get on 'The Beast' ?
I'll bet £100 if anyone wants to give me 2-1
Any takers ? :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Whoa...........*



Tobes said:


> *People, people, let's assume all things said on this thread so far have been said in jest.*


You are young Tobes but you will learn  .

I am upset about what was said about Daz but am biting my tongue for the good of the thread/site.

Glen


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Hint, hint...


I saw Gary's car only two days ago....with all the mods he's made himself...some TOTALLY original stuff on there which nobody has come up with before. 

Now Gary might not be the most accomplished drag racer in the world, but what he might lose on the launch, he could gain on the serious "flat-out" bit. That car is awesome!

So, although I am a '32 enthusiast, when the money gets thrown on the table, I become a realist, and honestly believe that Gary's car will do the following;


1. go quite fast.
2. not break.

:smokin:


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

*My sentiments exactly ....*



TOKYO said:


> *I am upset about what was said about Daz but am biting my tongue for the good of the thread/site.
> Glen *


It would be too easy anyway - and where's the skill in that  

T.


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

*Glen.....*



TOKYO said:


> *You are young Tobes but you will learn  .
> *


I thank you,  
wishing i was young, but yes, lots to learn, :smokin: 
Tobes.


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Oi Gary*

A fast cars no good if you cant drive for shiiit 

15 inch knobz no good if it wont stand up :smokin: 

Lets wait and see, Keith and Andy are the only serious competition you have.

Rob


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Japracer MK2 said



> Keith and Andy are the only serious competition you have.


So, at least you acknowledge that Gary is the top tuner in the UK, since Keiths car was built in Japan and Andy's car was mostly built by Gary.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Oh, and another thing Japracer.....just what car is it that you own that you think you can drive quicker than Gary? Hmmm,

Not a Skyline owner is my guess, so you don't really know what the FCUK you're talking about, do you.


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Mitsubishi Evolution 6?*

Dont know who I am do you....

Give you a clue... check my profile wing nut.

Think Bayside R34 do-luck kit was in same tent at TOTB????

Ringing bells?

Dont own Skyline he he he he he, What one do you want?

Rob


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Oh*

And another thing John, a bigger clue, check the advert at the top of this page PMSL:smokin:
Ahhh shiit its changed now

OK here it comes........

SUMOPOWER EVO 6 - DIRKS BROTHER MAYBE? 

p/s Gary is still a pussy


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Oh Hello, Rob...didn't recognise you my little fruit & nut bar.

I do wish people would not hide behind fancy titles and curious names. If you are Rob you call yourself Rob, ok? Then we all know who you are. 

Anyway, its of little concern....lets see what happens on the day. I hope you and Andy do well, and everyone else who takes part in the event. 

My own car will not be ready in time, otherwise I would gladly let you run along as my wingman. 

(ps my earlier comments still stand..so do you agree or not?)


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*what these ones?*



John Lowe said:


> *Oh, and another thing Japracer.....just what car is it that you own that you think you can drive quicker than Gary? Hmmm,
> 
> Not a Skyline owner is my guess, so you don't really know what the FCUK you're talking about, do you. *


I personally am eagerly awaiting 12th October J-Lo.
No more shiiting, its showtime:smokin:


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

No, this one...



> So, at least you acknowledge that Gary is the top tuner in the UK,


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Hehe...J-lo


Fat bum...just like me

Mine cost more money, when I think of all the food and drink I went through to get mine, and she's got hers for free.


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

Proofs in the pudding J-Lo.
Lets have the cars do the talking this time, then after the event we can say yes... so and so is the best.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

lmfao !!


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Daz*

I am sorry,
My sense of humour went maybe a little too far,I am sorry i forgot that you were not a good mate of mine, this thread is quite fun and you chose to join it, 
it was all meant in jest, actually glen started it by mentioning Uranus but still there you go, as usual you lot give it to me but seems you cant take it back


I have 1 thread about my car, the first for over a year i make a claim and i belive it is true at the end of the day it doesent really matter,The thread is a MEGA thread and i am glad of it


Now then back on thread,
Japracer I am aware of the competition and am aware that Dirks imput is to follow, he cant have all the fun now can he  
He usually is the one to big everything up, all i simply stated was i was pleased with my car and there was nothing in the uk skyline scene that could beat it,
Then 11 pages followed
cool eh 

lets hope for good weather 12th october,


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

yeah bring it on cant wait till pod on 12th will be good i can only see 4 cars at mo that will be any thing to go by andys 34,garys ,keiths 32 and japracer in the evo (no ones seen that run at 2 bar yet !!) good luck to all and bring on the pod 
will be nice if abbey turn up in project x aswell


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Daz*



gary said:


> *I am sorry,
> My sense of humour went maybe a little too far,I am sorry i forgot that you were not a good mate of mine, this thread is quite fun and you chose to join it,
> it was all meant in jest, actually glen started it by mentioning Uranus but still there you go, as usual you lot give it to me but seems you cant take it back
> *


Gary, i appreciate the apology, but at the end of the day, i've made no comments towards you nor about your car, so did not appreciate your statement, i thought it was pretty ignorant to be honest.

I joined the thread because Bigsly had posted and i'd not heard from him in a while, and i made a later post to correct some info about a different car. Other than that, i've had no input into this thread.

Anyway i'll leave you to get on with it ...


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Yup!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Glad that is sorted out 

J-lo and japracer crack me up, Rob has even altered his details next to his avatar 

Thanks for letting me in the traffic jam at trax Rob btw 

Back on thread track.......
Pray for dry weather on the 12th everyone.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Yes, I noticed that Dave,

Talk about split-personality syndrome..

(I'm me...no you're not...I'M ME...no you're not...)

:smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*silly user names....*

at least you are John, I am Dave, there is Gary, Daz etc. 
Makes life easier for the older generation new to the web 
(p.s. I know what job you do John )


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

gary @ gt art
i tried replying to your rather strange (supposedly threatening???) pm last night but your pm box was full.

i find it quite amusing that you now claim that timing gear other than pod is "sh*te", seems strange that after so much was spent by you and customers in trying to do well at totb 1 and 2?

keiths 10.5s 142mph at crail was at a "recognised" venue even if you dont now like the elvington timing!

oh well, suppose it would be different had the result been to your liking at totb2!


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Hiya Dave,

Exactly, lets all do what we say on the tin.

Who is who?

You go to a meet and most of the people there admit that they are this name or that name...I say lets cut the crap and get to know each other by their real names.

We are, after all, a small community who have similar interests and a common identity. What is the point of hiding behind pseudonyms?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Daz*



gary said:


> *
> it was all meant in jest, actually glen started it by mentioning Uranus but still there you go, as usual you lot give it to me but seems you cant take it back*


Don't use me as your excuse for being rude and then try to cover it up by saying you were joking. What you said was nasty and vindictive and to keep saying you were joking is an insult to peoples intelligence.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Once, just once, I'd like for you all to get down to some sensible discussion.

Do you not see the harm it's causing yourselves? 

Cem


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Chris Mann*

As long as you find it amusing fine,as for the rest whatever 
I dont use my inbox for pms
I will e mail you instead


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*People*

do try Cem


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Glen*

I am not insulting your intelegence
You did start it as far as i am concerned and I have apologised, I aint doing anymore 
It seems we will never get on doesent it no matter how much we try shame that,
I am a spirit that is here to stay, I try my best at all times, I am human sometimes I make mistakes or misjudgements,
I cant change that
ButI can change gear now and thats all that matters
 

Gary no mates 

GT ART


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Glen*



gary said:


> *You did start it as far as i am concerned *


WTF are you on about, just forget it, you said what you said and thats it, leave it


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont often come on this forum so this thread is new to me and having read it all throught just now ................

 

Thats embarassing

We are all proud of our cars but to decend to the level of abuse shown on here is uncalled for. Gary no offence m8, I do know a bit about you as a tuner but I have never seen your car run. To me its an unquantified resourse, I think its quite legitatmate that people should doubt your claim to the throne.

Oct aint that far away and we can see this settled, I look forward to the event as will many and wish all competators the best of luck. All of them have worked very hard for what they have, I do understand your British Built/Import post as I am building my own drag car and have passed up the option of cheaper (prolly better as well) imports to purse that goal but thats my choice.

It does not detract from the fact of who is fastest.

Anyway, best of luck to all involved.


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Gary*



gary said:


> *
> Now then back on thread,
> Japracer I am aware of the competition and am aware that Dirks imput is to follow, he cant have all the fun now can he
> He usually is the one to big everything up, all i simply stated was i was pleased with my car and there was nothing in the uk skyline scene that could beat it,
> ...


Carry on Gary, I think its smart youre balls are big and round and ready to go, it has been a long time coming so go for it.
Lets hope everyone who is anyone turns up and has a pop because then we have the Proper results... No B.S ' Hired out an airfield with a handful of select people and did 3 million mph at warp factor nine' and the rest of the shiit that is spouted about by worried people.
I think the good thing with you running is that the car belongs to you, your car your limits thats what I like about RK Ron he is the same... You blow the bastid then its your call not some other mug whose car it is footing the bills.

I will let you have a quick look at the back of the silver beauty at the pod just like Keith did earlier in the year 

Good luck to everyone its gonna be good and its gonna be like old times, get to the pod, thrash the cars, talk bollix with old friends and have a good day, doing for the fun of doing it in our jap cars and not lining pockets!

Lets those games begin!

Rob


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*At the risk of being flamed.....*

can i just make a small conclusion from this thread as my eyes se it.
1/. Gary, i only know you from this forum but obviously you `are` GT Art or work there? Obviously you have taken the option of buying a standard or standard ish car and sourced all the parts and fitted them yourself? You have obviously experimented and made various modifications yourself so that you now have a car which you have built and are very proud of and rightly so. If i am right above then obviously this was the best way for you as a tuner/garage to do this as:
a/ the car will be an advert for your business and knowledge
b/The knowledge you have gained from such a `conversion` will be priceles to the rest of the comunity who wish to use your services.
c/With the facilities you have at hand this was the most cost effective way of you to gain knowledge and own a monster Skyline at the same time. 

2/Keith , who i do know and i`m sure everyone on the forum will know as an out and out Skyline nut!! At whatever point Keith decided to have a monster drag skyline, he had the same options as:
a/ Buy a standard ish Skyline , source the parts and get them fitted in the uk however i think we can al se the immeiate cost involved in doing this as Keith doesn`t own any sort of garage or tuninjg business and although good around a car, is not an expert.
b/Buy an already heavily modified car from Japan and save a bit of money on the associated costs of building one AND, AND, still be very proud of his car and rightly so.

Now as i see it, the thread was great when it was just the two of you having a laugh back and forth about who has the fastest car but the jap/brit thing escapes me as to why it was even brought up. Keith isn`t a tuner etc so what options do you have from a financial point of view if you want to have a seriously quick car like his. You dont have to be too intelligent to work it out do you? Plus as everyone is aware Keith has spent a lot of money on the car since its arrival so to be honest i dont really see the difference. Gary bought all the parts on his car and fitted them himself as a tuner/garage would (also costing a lot of money), Keith bought a car with a lot of bits on it already and has paid another garage to do other things like rebuild etc as he is not a garage/tuner. Without taking sides i think you both obviously have cars that a lot of us would die for but why does it need the rest of the forum to start bickering about who has what and which is best etc. Christ, at the end of the day we all score as we are going to see two or more heavily modifed cars go at it down the strip regardless of who made what. Plus at TOTB everyone was waving one flag and that was a Skyline one, so why just a few weeks later do we have to start building up the walls again between tuners/owners/enthusiasts?
I thought everyone had agreed to make the forum a normal place again, harmless banter between owners is fine but when all the lackies in the background get involved, it just degrades into the normal thread like this which will end up being closed by a mod.
just my 2p,
jas


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

I have to agree with Jason abz's post above.

As a Skyline enthusiast (and hopefully one-day owner) I really don't care if a Skyline's engine was built in Japan or UK and I am sure most owners feel the same way too. It just seems to be the Tuners/Retailers that dislike people comparing their UK built cars to Jap built cars.

It is pretty obvious that Keith's/Gary's/Andy's etc cars are all super cool.


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Glen*



gary said:


> *I am not insulting your intelegence
> You did start it as far as i am concerned and I have apologised, I aint doing anymore
> It seems we will never get on doesent it no matter how much we try shame that,
> I am a spirit that is here to stay, I try my best at all times, I am human sometimes I make mistakes or misjudgements,
> ...


Being relatively new to the site, i dont tend to post a lot becuase i dont have much of a say on stuff like this yet. One thing i will do though is agree with Crail Loser and Jason ABZ here.

Personally it looks to me like Gary has come on here winding and blowing, insulting people, having made smart remarks, and basically claiming that he has "the" fastest skyline in the UK at the same time.

This in my eyes is someone setting themself up for a BIG fall should his claims not come off. If it were me i would certainly be proud of what i had, and want to prove its capabilities. 

Keith is a good friend of mine and he took his car in from Japan to basically have some fun with and use as he saw fit. The car MORE THAN spoke for itself against the competition at TOTB2 and basically THATS ALL THERE IS TO IT. 

No other Skyline on the day achieved what he did, and whether it was bought and built in/from Japan who really gives a toss ? Its here now and its wupping everything in sight. If Keith does (doubt it) possibly get beat at The Pod by Gary, then i for one know that Keith will be out there shaking the guys hand and saying well done.....the problem is i dont think this will happen if the opposite result occurs.

I dont see the point on people coming on here, blowing their own trumpet, and basically being arrogant, rude, big headed, and quite frankly making degrading comments about other forum members and their cars. It started as a good laugh and a crack back and forth,but one thing led to another and then the insults came out. 

I would consider myself good friends with Keith, Hugh Keir, Crail Loser, and have also had the privilege of meeting Rod Bell at TOTB2 this year. ALL OF THESE GUYS have the necessary cars and knowledge to brag and brag on here but none of them do it. 

They turn up, run what they have, and are happy with their own cars without seeing the need to claim to be the best.

I just hope Gary can match his claims because for what its worth i would love to see his comments AFTER Santa Pod if and when Keith opens up a can of Wupp Ass  He has set himself up for possibly the biggest fall EVER seen on this forum......

Chill out guys, this is supposed to be a place to come and relax !!
Kick ass on the 12th Keith ! :smokin: 

Michael


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Hello stranger....*

saw you the other day michael,
see you are still winding up the local constabulary with a tiny front plate  
Mind you, i suppose coming from someone who ran around without one for a while its pretty rich!!

Will eventually get up to your new premises but to be honest, what with the cost of the new house etc, i have nothing worth bringing up for a wash!!!

jas


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Slightly off subject but how much is it to watch/race on the 12th?

Good luck all!

Rob


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

£10 to get in another £12 to race (three runs)

be there early (like me ) if you want to race


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

well thats the most entertaining load of bollox ive seen on this forum I personaly would have just turned up wooped ass and drove home smileing ....I cant wait till oct 12...

there is some big talking going on in all the tunner camps ... let the games beguin and the cars do the talking the egos can take a back seat till then 

good luck fellas dont break them till at least the 12th


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I bet it rains and it will be a real anticlimax   

It always does when I drive hours to get there!

Lee


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re : Hello Stranger*

No probs Jason ..... swing in by sometime  

U going down to the Pod on the 12th ? If so i will give u a big SCOTTISH flag to take with you to wave for when Keith stomps ass !  (oh the ripping i am away to get for that i bet........) hehe

All in the name of good banter though ! 

Speak soon

Michael


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Lee_Pendlebury said:


> *I bet it rains and it will be a real anticlimax
> 
> It always does when I drive hours to get there!
> 
> Lee *


Lee 

i hope it don't rain either because to drive to the pod
then back home is a 1033 mile round trip.


Keith:smokin:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*back on track*

Well glad the posting hasent stopped,
If Keith beats me i will shake his hand,
setting myself up for the biggest fall on this forum,
I will be happy with whatever the outcome so I dont think so 

Gary Have mates really 

GT ART


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Saying you have THE fastest Skyline in the UK is setting urself up for a fall .....

Correct me if i am wrong.

 

Michael


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I love the hype dudes


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

I thought I had to contribute with the rest of the Aberdeen/ Aberdeenshire contingent... I noticed that the first post from Gary when things turned slightly sour was at 12:08am - just back from the boozer perhaps and the beer talking?


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

HEHE what a great thread PMSL. Im gonna turn up in My big red GTSt & blow you both away so there  
Hardeharhar


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Okay this seems to be a very sad little argument going on here and I have to say I totally agree with Jason abz etc. that you have not done yourself any favours Gary, just made yourself look very arrogant to me.

So anyway how is your car anymore British built than Keith's?
Your engine is mostly built by Jun in Japan by your own addmittance? Or do I have the wrong end of the stick here?

Originally Japanese car, japanese parts etc. very little difference, especially as I hear Rod Bell is rebuilding the engine and has already done extensive work on the car. Lets put this stupid UK vs Japan thing to bed shall we because to be fair if someone brought the best car over from Japan and put it on the drag strip it would be by by any of our cars.

I dont side with any tuners, I am not getting into a 'my dads better than your dad' competition like some others seem to, but such arrogance and rudeness does get my back up and to be fair Keith has been nothing but a gentleman about the whole thread.

This is all meant in the best possible spirit of course.

Anthony.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*The last ounce of flesh*

See you on the 12th OCTOBER


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Fick*

What a thread!

Have been in Japan for the past week and missed all the hot stuff!

Few things from me...

Keith, youve ran at TOTB and at Elvington, both good times although they differ by about 10 mph on trap speeds but only 0.55secs on the ET, something is wrong there. You know I like you and am a huge fan of your commitment but I will reserve judgement on how you car runs until when at Santa Pod as it will clear it up for me at least and I look forward to seeing you again, good luck with getting the car ready, I hope it all goes to plan , I for one know its hard 

As for Chris Mann, get over it you twit, your event was an event which has been quickly forgotten as it is surrounded by confusion and doubt over all the times. Rob's car ran 1 second quicker at your event and we didnt change a thing. A great time for Rob's car but we are holding judgement even on his car until it runs under full steam at Santa Pod where it has previous times and form as at the moment we think it was a load of old bull. Even my car ran 11.9 and when I crossed the line it felt like a 13+ second pass, considering the amount of passes I have done I have a fair idea of what feels quick and what does not and that run was terrible.

Daz GTIR, who cares pal. all you got to say is nothing. Look back over your history of posts on this forum and you will mostly find that they all say the same thing on occasions ' please dont let this thread get into an arguement' ' I am not getting involved' or variations of those types of comments. Well, wake up call, when you post you are involved and if you search even more you will also find that most of your posts are actually centred around something about Abbey and I think that Garys comment is about right, some could say the same about my posts and Gary previously which again is fair comment, you reap what you post chav 

Gary, cant wait to whip you at Pod tisspot 

Abbey's R32, well from what I hear they are not running it just in case it blows up in front of everyone again, is that true Daz?

Big Sly, obviously you have more Skylines than all of us so one of them should be good enough to race with then, which one? bring it out so we can race it, aint you the guy whom has run a 9 or 10 second pass on the quiet?, is that you?

Ron RK, I hope he gets it fixed as he deserves some better luck, come on Ron get it fixed! 

My car, still finishing it, picked up some more parts this week for it, another full weeks worth of work to do at least, I hope to be at Santa Pod on the 12th but hopefully before then as well, but will have to see. I want a full power pass before the end of the year/the weather closes in but unlike TOTB I will not attempt to rush anything, if it gets done I will be there for sure so I can get my car back to road spec asap.

Chill people, what will be will be.

BTW, if there is a bet on, I am up for it, I have £500 in the bank which I won from Abbey Motorsport at TOTB when they lost against me


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Fick*



Dirk Diggler said:


> *
> As for Chris Mann, get over it you twit, your event was an event which has been quickly forgotten as it is surrounded by confusion and doubt over all the times. Rob's car ran 1 second quicker at your event and we didnt change a thing. A great time for Rob's car but we are holding judgement even on his car until it runs under full steam at Santa Pod where it has previous times and form as at the moment we think it was a load of old bull. Even my car ran 11.9 and when I crossed the line it felt like a 13+ second pass, considering the amount of passes I have done I have a fair idea of what feels quick and what does not and that run was terrible.
> *


If you don't like it so much don't go - simple as that...leave the space open for someone else who does want to go.  

Also don't forget the surface @ Elvo is completely different from Santapod.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*jesus.....*

Dirk, when did you turn into such a winge??   Like you a lot mate but all this questioning of other peoples times etc is getting a bit tiresome now. When you posted your times, everyone said a big congrats although not a lot of people personally saw the run or inspected the timing gear either, but you still got a big well done and a thumbs up from a lot of us. I think its called respect, thats why it was taken as gospel that you produced those times.
Not very fair to question other enthusiasts times just coz you seem to be sucking lemons about them being faster than your own?
Look forward to the pod not just for the cool selection of top metal that will be there but just to put this issue to bed yet again, oh, and of course put names to faces etc. 

jas


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*£500 bet*

Andy,

thought you were going to donate the £500 to the GTR forum.........................but there again.............................
any news on your dyno...................................................
to busy sorting out customers cars to finish of Project x , but the new block is being seasoned at the mo, but cant decide on sage or onion,curry or might even try beer flavour but that can only be done after 12.00 pm.................................oh well maybe next year..................................


Mark


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry to drag this off thread but......

....how do you season a block? What does it achieve?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I heard a rumour that the best blocks are seasoned by Alan Titchmarsh and Charlie Dimmock.......................but then, I know nothing !!


----------



## Bigsly (May 30, 2002)

*Pod!*

Andy,

Maybe i worded my post wrong, as what i meant to say was! i will be attending the pod, but i am always messing about with my cars so whichever one is running at that time i will be there in..

Your right i do keep my achievements etc low key but that is my choice....

Ron at RK is not running btw which is a shame! 

I do wish everyone taking part the best of luck anyway...

Cheers 

Stu


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Well I hope this event is going to be worthy of all this hype!

Anthony.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*I sincerely hope*

That the weather at the 'Pod is perfect, and all the Skylines there are running fully on song. Also, I want the timing gear there to be utterly, undoubtably accurate.

Because if it isn't, there will be room for manouvre and mud slinging after the event.

To translate: I hope we get definitive runs to clear this s*** off the board. I for one am getting very, very tired of motherf***ers bleating about the slightest thing that disagrees with their personal view on how things should be. 

What you gents are doing with the big power game is awesome to behold. Your dedication, in time and money, is a monument to enthusiasm that shades into obsession. But it produces some amazing machinery.

Be you privateer or tuning shop, I wish you all the very best. But for f*** sake, stop rising to the bait. Put your dicks back in your underwear gentlemen, and take your brains out of your scrotums. 

I would apologise for harsh language, but please. Fourteen pages of drivel in response to one tuner's ebullient post that basically, his car is ready and he thinks it's rather good. 

Rant over. Have fun.


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Top post jae  

Gaz.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

lol, well me and my Starlet will be there.....shall smoke you out....then wheelspin for a bit, then we may accelerate.....


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

T88's gearbox has now been repaired so I'll be taking that if I can learn to launch it properly.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: £500 bet*



Abbey M/S said:


> *Andy,
> 
> thought you were going to donate the £500 to the GTR forum.........................but there again.............................
> any news on your dyno...................................................
> ...


Hello Mark.

Yes the money is going to the GTR forum, just waiting for a reply as what they will use it for so I can send them the cheque, thought I would do my Robin Hood bit for everyone and give some of thier money back for a change I never wanted your money Mark, it was about the arrogantness of your intention to beat with with a girl that made me take the challenge, the things you do for womens attention eh, I like to use charm instead, hah hah only joking  Love it.

Dyno, the dyno is sitting there working already Mark, what do you mean? Its a Dyno Dynamics RR BTW.

Seasoned block, yep, I used the KFC 11 secret spices on mine, works a treat I love KFC, its what keeps my super fit, model-like body a finely oiled machine 

Next year, yep, unfortunately none of us have had much luck with getting cars out this year as intended and we have all had to suffer the waiting game, shame.


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

*Poor Lisa *



> it was about the arrogantness of your intention to beat with with a girl that made me take the challenge,


Oooh, do I smell another challenge coming? Or is it a Bargain Bucket?


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Fick*



Dirk Diggler said:


> *What a thread!
> 
> Have been in Japan for the past week and missed all the hot stuff!
> 
> ...


Welcome back Dirk ya big whiner! 

Its still clear for all to see that you attempt to rubbish other cars and venues because you got your ass whupped at TOTB1 and TOTB2, plus a new king has taken the crown, and proven it elsewhere since.
At TOTB1 Rocket Ronnie outperformed you on all 3 events, not just 1/4m drag. At TOTB 2 you achieved nothing, ok maybe due to a mechanical failure. On the same day other people did very very well. Keith has also proved that again at another "recognised" venue of Crail, which should be congratulated by all. 
Nitpicking at his trap speed and the 0.55s between runs at 2 different venues and on 2 different days is sad.

As someone else already pointed out, your whining about Keith's car and others does you no credit at all. Keith and the rest of us haven't tried to "run down" your car or Gary's, nor any of your achievements. Rocket Ronnie in particular gets everyone's respect for not shouting from the rooftops about his victories or about other people's cars.

I noticed btw that you were more than happy to quote the top speed of 172mph achieved from Robs Evo at TOTB2 using our timing gear, as part of your feature in Jap performance/Banzai mags, and in claiming to have the "fastest Evo" on a thread you posted after the event. Funny that.
if Robs car went 1 sec quicker on a very grippy surface then great!

Finally we are more than chuffed you wont be competing at future TOTB events with your Sumo or GT Art cars, your "withdrawal of support" has brought a smile to my face. We were fully expecting all this palaver if you didn’t win anything at TOTB2.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Rember me [email protected] i am still here in the background.


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Andy*

Is that suppost to sound threatening or are you saying you are on his side? 

Luke


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&postid=132495#post132495


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2003)

Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

7322 VIEW'S KEEP IT GOING 



Keith:smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Well I was thinking of not going...*

But I'm interested now :¬)
See you on the 12th.
T.


----------



## lizzy (Sep 8, 2003)

> _
> am I the only one that thinks that all this highpowered Skyline stuff is a little bit boring?
> 
> well when its discussed like this it is.......
> ...


_ 
If you think its boring dont bother reading it!_


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Chris200+ - VERY VERY well said........

I for one look forward to reading the excuses from Gary when Keith strolls home ! (clutch blah blah etc)

Just my £0.02 as well !


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

*Contradiction*



> I for one look forward to reading the excuses from Gary when Keith strolls home ! (clutch blah blah etc)


How do you know? In your own words, you say that Gary's car is an unproven quantity and he shouldn't big himself up, as he will set himself up for a big fall. But how do you know YOUR not setting yourself up for a big fall with all these comments on how Keith's car will kick his a$$? We should all just wait and see what happens on the 12th, if anything..........
Not criticising you for supporting Keith, just stating a fact.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Come on guys, the 'contenders' have put themselves up for a once and for all (well, for this year anyway) competition. Let's just see what happens heh? All this posturing and testosterone is doing my head in....

I'm still intrigued by this post by [email protected]:

"Rember me [email protected] i am still here in the background."

What's that all about or have I missed something?


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Nice first post Lizzy  

Vincenzo


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Talking of posts, Peter, thats far too many posts for any user, no, ten users in fact


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh, and going back to the original thread, where are these promised pictures!!!!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm not sure whether I want to get into this thread or not to be honest, but here goes...

I would say that when it comes to tuning, garages and the GTROC I am a complete novice, in fact I'm not even a member. I often plan to go to events and plan to buy parts when in the end something (usually the wife) gets in the way and I either can't go or can't afford to buy what I want. That said I am a keen skyline enthusiast that does have a plan of what i want to do with my car. Unfortunatley this seems to involve using some of the people/companies involved in this thread  

I have in the past contacted Abbey, Sumo and GT-aRt and found them to be very helpful and professional. But and this is a big but, after reading some of the posts on this and other threads I have to say, if I had not talked to you guys I would certainly not be using any of you. Regardless of whether posts were made in jest, a drunken stupor or in genuine anger you have all come across as arrogant, self centred, un-professional [email protected] You lot all own well respected companies, with fantastic cars demonstrating your high level of ability yet you seem to lack the on thing that will make you a complete success, basic common sense. Whether you like it or not when you post on here your posts' contents will have a direct reflection on your business and as I said, so far it ain't good.

I for one will be reconsidering whether I want to put my hard earned cash into supporting such childish stupidity.

Feel free to slag me off as much as you want, I will not be posting on this thread again and possibly not on this forum again as I am tiring of the whole Skyline scene. 

Matt


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Contradiction*



Fizzy said:


> *How do you know? In your own words, you say that Gary's car is an unproven quantity and he shouldn't big himself up, as he will set himself up for a big fall. But how do you know YOUR not setting yourself up for a big fall with all these comments on how Keith's car will kick his a$$? We should all just wait and see what happens on the 12th, if anything..........
> Not criticising you for supporting Keith, just stating a fact. *


Mainly in a few words...."because it proved it at Ten of the Best"

Anything could happen on the day, anything, i just think coming on here and posting "my car is the best and NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING will beat me blah blah" is a bit OTT

I know Keith personally, and i think it takes a lot for someone to buy a relatively unknown car, take it to TOTB2, slaughter the 1/4 Mile, break the 10 second barrier.....and still not come on here and gloat, because Keith is not like that at all. He's just not full of himself or the car !

You then get others who have done nothing to prove their cars ability and yet brag and brag and claim this and that, thats all i am saying.

Like the rest say.....wait and let Santa Pod decide, i just know who my money would be on. Humble pie is a great thing. I have had a few slices in the past.....but will take a good sniff of Keiths £100 when he gets back up the road.....

Gary......can you make it Scottish £10 notes for the man please ?
( thats humour before i get slaughtered lol !  )

Michael


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

mattb said:


> *Regardless of whether posts were made in jest, a drunken stupor or in genuine anger you have all come across as arrogant, self centred, un-professional [email protected]*


So whats your point    

WOW theirs a fair wind a blowin up the old Scots boys kilts isn't their   .

Unfortunately my car won't be ready for the challenge and boy oh boy am I gutted. Such is life.

Glen


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

mattb said:


> *I'm not sure whether I want to get into this thread or not to be honest, but here goes...
> 
> I would say that when it comes to tuning, garages and the GTROC I am a complete novice, in fact I'm not even a member. I often plan to go to events and plan to buy parts when in the end something (usually the wife) gets in the way and I either can't go or can't afford to buy what I want. That said I am a keen skyline enthusiast that does have a plan of what i want to do with my car. Unfortunatley this seems to involve using some of the people/companies involved in this thread
> 
> ...


Thats kinda what I was going to say but I couldn't be ar$ed.

Interestingly.. for the co cksure tw*t - merely not reading something doesn't stop it dragging on and being boring. I was just voicing the opinion of the ***OTHER*** skyline owners - ya know the ones?? the other 96% of GTR.co.uk users who dont care for hearing about children talking about the size of their engines.

Yeah, ill not read it lizzy, just for you eh? f*ck me! comes to something when a man has to employ a killfile on his favourite car forum dont it????    

Plonk!


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

What it means is that we are building some thing a bit special to. and no offence to mark or anybody intended. DYNO DYNAMICS ARRIVING UP NORTH SOON.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *What it means is that we are building some thing a bit special to. and no offence to mark or anybody intended. DYNO DYNAMICS ARRIVING UP NORTH SOON. *


How far North 

Keith

:smokin:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*GOODWOOD*

Shame you could not make it Gary as you could have seen one of your "new" protégé’s killing Ultima's GT-R's and catching Radical’s !!!!!!

BUT still need my baffle pipe please !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

is stu...BIG SLY going to race?????
seems his car is up to the challenge..9 sec pass ...same as keith 
stu's car taken from ENVY website....

Nissan Skyline R32 GTR
Stu has the fast car in the company! This full specification drag car is one of the fastest cars in the UK today. "Big Sly", as its known in the business, was built in the UK by specialist Skyline tuner RK tuning, using parts supplied by Envy. This car has some unique modifications, most of which are a secret at the moment!

Block: Nismo N1 Block
Internals: Parts by Tomei, JUN, Custom parts by Envy
Engine: Parts by HKS, Greddy, Nismo, Custom parts by Envy
Turbos: Custom by Envy
Drivetrain: Parts by OS Giken, HKS, Cusco
Styling: JUN, Custom parts by Envy
Interior: Momo, Veilside, Greddy, Nismo, Apexi

Performance: 200+ MPH, 9 Sec Quarter with 140MPH Trap.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so who's the bookie ???


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

I'm afraid a 9 sec quarter and 140 mph trap speed don't add up. The trap speed is too slow or the quarter time too fast. Even if by 9 sec you actaully mean anything up to 9.999 sec it's a bit doubtful, unless the '140mph' means anything up to 149mph. There are simple empirical relationships relating quarter time to trap speed...


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Bugger Hamish u beat me to it...............


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry not posted much here but have to say this is bigger than Tyson vs Lewis and if you did not know its not just on here lots of other car forums are also following this as well. 

I personally love it, its great when people get out and prove their cars and times, I have the greatest respect to anyone who turns up and has a go no matter what tune their car is in.

Threads like this make me want a skyline as there is always something going here other car forums are boring with everyone not saying what they really think in case they upset someone. 

Just my 2 p worth.

Chris Lynch


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Yellow*

RECKON WE SHOULD ALSO INCLUDE THE HYPER LEMON IN THIS THEN !!!


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Fast Cars...*

The way he gets a Quarter Mile trap time of 140mph is because he slows down a bit just before crossing the line. If he kept his foot nailed to the floor, he would be going so fast it would send the car back in time and completely bugger up the timing gear…

Rupert


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Yellow*



Steve said:


> *RECKON WE SHOULD ALSO INCLUDE THE HYPER LEMON IN THIS THEN !!! *


'WE' ? might be polite to ask the owner first  . 

Anyway whats with all the Drag Racing. Nissan build a phenomenal handling car and then some people turn them into lumbering dinosaurs. 

The cars that matter to me are the ones like Rocket Ronnies that is a true road going car thats privately owned. 

Glen


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I agree with Glen - to a point.
I dont really see much point in a GTR that cant go round corners and therefore cant be driven fast daily! I would liek to see a race around a proper circuit, and then we find the fastest GTR.
However I can also see that its all just a bit of fun...

Deano - I hope you are reading this as I am finding it quite amusing that your car seems to actually belong to the users of this website   

Anthony


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*you lot crack me up!*

have been away from GTR world for a month and it was right to leave! 

what a bunch of ****s! the whole jap scene is total **** now!

I done the cannonball run at the weekend with the ratpac and what a top bunch of lads in all sorts of cars like lambos, porkers, raris, even mercs and BMWs

First over the line was a 911 cab dressed by 2 blokes dressed up as chefs! they done 150+ all the way and they knew how to party hard!

the penthouse girl went down well....in more ways than one. 

enjoy the 12th as it sounds like a riot! NOT!!!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Yellow*



Steve said:


> *RECKON WE SHOULD ALSO INCLUDE THE HYPER LEMON IN THIS THEN !!! *


Great  

and how exactly do you plan to get the SUPER Lemon there as im very curious


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> *
> Deano - I hope you are reading this as I am finding it quite amusing that your car seems to actually belong to the users of this website
> Anthony *


Indeed I even thought about phoning Rod to make sure he hadnt sold it to someone else aswell


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

You honestly don't expect to have any say in where YOUR car goes, and what it does when it gets there do you Deano?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Yellow*



TOKYO said:


> *
> Anyway whats with all the Drag Racing. Nissan build aphenomenal handling car and then some people turn them into lumbering dinosaurs.
> *


Glen i didnt do it honest mate , i bought it like this


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Big Mark said:


> *You honestly don't expect to have any say in where YOUR car goes, and what it does when it gets there do you Deano?    *


LMAO its starting to look that way Mark , apparently im just supposed to chauffer the car to events and let it do its own thing


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Smooster should I take it from the 'stuck up' tone that you now own a Porsche?   

Its all just a bit of fun, remember, nothing to really get upset about. Should be great on October 12th.

Anthony.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

I propose a new name for Deano's car.....The JUN communal Lemon


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*aj I don't own a porsche by any means!!*

it was just a great bunch of guys having a good time, doing silly mph, chasing some great smoot, partying hard all night and having respect and appreciation for the cars there.

There was one GTR there but he came nowhere. 

"fun" I think the thread is more of a statement and comeback with a huge amount of intention involved!! there is nothing fun about this board any more!

seeing a lambo and 996 turbo come past you at 195mph is what I call a fast car!! they can do it all day...

a tuned GTR would have gone bang ages ago!! bit like TOTB2 really on the top speed runs!! the 2 finns driving the lambo were just awesome and seeing it broadside, huge oversteer slide along the cobbles on the champs elysee at 8am is a sight and sound I will never forget!! 

a propper fast car!

Jarron see you next year for it!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh and I will be needing the Lemon for the weekend so can you deliver it to my house Deano, that would be appreciated.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> *Oh and I will be needing the Lemon for the weekend so can you deliver it to my house Deano, that would be appreciated.   *


Could you just confirm the time Sir would be requiring the said vehicle ?????


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

9:00am and dont be late.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

So Smooster, what are your wheels now.
I dont think the Jap scene is **** I just think its getting VERY big. This is a good and bad thing. Bear in mind that a GTR has 276bhp standard I dont see many Porsches or Lambos reliably tuned to 700-1000bhp either?!? I dont think its a fair comparison.

Look we are nearly at 10000 views!!!!!! Keep it going!!!!!

Anthony.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> *9:00am and dont be late.  *


Ok thankyou for you booking Sir we here @ Lemon HQ hope you enjoy your time with the car , you have nice day now


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

you might have actually dropped on a good idea there Deano. Let's face it there are a fair amount of people out there that would pay to rent said item for the day  

£500 per day - limited mileage
£2000 insurance deposit

Nice little earner

Matt


----------



## jaffacake (Sep 24, 2003)

I just wanna say that my handbag has 11,342bhp so it'll whip you all.

And to top that, I trust Abbey so much I have my mortgage with them.

(Maybe I misunderstood somewhere  )


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

welcome to the madness Jaffa  

How come it took you so long to cross over?

Matt


----------



## jaffacake (Sep 24, 2003)

I certainly haven't crossed over, just got a bad smell under my nose and wondered what it was.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Well with an attitude like that you won't last long here young man


----------



## jaffacake (Sep 24, 2003)

I blame AJFleming myself, but it's ok he's sorting me out for a drive in Deano's banana when he's got it


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Humble Pie tastes best if you wait patiently before scoffing the cake...

The banter looks good, now I just look forward to hearing of what happens at the pod on 12th Oct.....

I drove Keith's GTR briefly in Japan and even with just over 1 bar of boost and the silencer on, it still felt very, very potent...... Will take some beating.

I think the thread's wearing a bit thin now though......

Loadsa adrenalin will be pumping on 12th Oct, I guess


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Damn it man stop with the sense of humour this is a serious thread that will change the way everyone lives their lives from now on...  

Just think all that trouble with Iraq and all we need is a Skyline face off 

Sorry I promised not to post on this thread again


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Very good    

Like your car too!!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

damn it this was meant to be an edit


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

Miguel I should be going on the 12th as long as my car survives a track day I am doing on the 11th  so I will give you the full story Monday morning.

Chris Lynch


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Originally posted by Chris Lynch:



> other car forums are boring with everyone not saying what they really think in case they upset someone.


You should check out FDUK then!! I am sure OJ would have something 'nice' to say to you  

They would also ridicule the fact that you drive around in a 'boinger'.

No, seriously a top bunch of people and a very funny group to be associated with.

Anthony.


----------



## jaffacake (Sep 24, 2003)

You creep AJ


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

Ive joined the FDUK buyers group as I am probably going to buy an RX7 early next year although I have not completly ruled out a Skyline GTR yet. Ive got to sell my FTO first, what is a 'boinger'?.

Chris Lynch


----------



## jaffacake (Sep 24, 2003)

A "boinger" is one of those funny engines that goes up and down to produce rotational motion.

Email me your address and I'll send you the funniest video you've ever seen.


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

here I are!!!  

Wow, you ladies must have HUGE forearms after a handbag battle this huge!! 

It's great - just like Eastenders only you lot know about the letter 'H'!!!


Can I play and call people names too?? *grin*

Love and hugs

Your fave spiritual leader

Archbish OJ


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Cheers, Chris!

Good to see you're doing a bit of research into GTR's before ordering your next car   

BTW, if anyone has any advice about how to remove this silly thread from the bottom of my message - would be most appreciated.

please e-mail me offline 
[email protected]


----------



## jaffacake (Sep 24, 2003)

>It's great - just like Eastenders only you lot know about the >letter 'H'!!!

You mean they call it HeastHenders???


----------



## jaffacake (Sep 24, 2003)

BTW OJ, reading this thread, it looks like they pick on girlies who drive fast cars here...


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

Miguel,
You have mail...

Paul


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

Chris Lynch said:


> *what is a 'boinger'?*


It's a antique design that is very effectively used. Imagine, if you will, the pyramids. A very effective building that has lasted hundreds and hundreds of years. Brutal, complex, very strong and dull. That is the building equivalent of a boinger.

A rotary engine is more like the Ark at hammersmith - a beautiful and elegant design, that captures the imagination and makes beautiful use of the symmetry of nature, being aestheitcally pleasing and simple in design. 

I hope that helps...


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

jaffacake said:


> *BTW OJ, reading this thread, it looks like they pick on girlies who drive fast cars here... *


wow, fella, you must have a really hard time!!

((how many others are there here that have playstation 2 in their car?? so far I'm the only one on about 4 forums...))


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

Well i know who you are now then boyo


----------



## jaffacake (Sep 24, 2003)

Nah Paul, it's not Boyo.

Archbish OJ and Boyo share a passion for neon, flat panel screens in-car and small defenceless boys.

Something like that anyway.

OJ prides himself had exclusively having a PS2 blu-tacked to his dash so I've never burst his bubble by telling him about Boyo...


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

oh my god .. there's more FDUK members on here than there are on FDUK


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh christ on a bike!! I thought I'd be the only one. Well, in a skyline it must be easy - all that bloated mass and hugeness... 
((mommy, help- all the nasty datsun owners are glaring at me.... *shiver*)) 

In a rex it's tough to fit it in (and it wasn't blu tac - it was zipties and spit) *grin*

Love and hugs

Archbish OJ

spritual leader of the coward

p.s. I wouldn't call yourself completely defenseless, jizzum-cake, and besides - I turned you down, remember??


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Amazing!

Everyones on here now.

OJ you crack me up - Archbish?!?! 

This thread can now never continue in a serious manner!!  

Got anything to add to this then Miguel?

Just wondered - any moderators- does this thread break any records for most pages, most replies or most views yet?

Anthony.


----------



## jaffacake (Sep 24, 2003)

> I turned you down, remember??

I don't think I remember that night, you poured something in my drink and I couldn't walk next day...

What was this thread about again?


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

I did say almost every car forum was following this everyone from MLR, IMOC and FTOOC will probably be here soon eekk  

Like I said bigger than Tyson vs Lewis bigger than Saddam vs Bush,  

Chris Lynch


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

Hmmm, I think you may be confusing me for John Leslie again...

I think it was gary's thread and IT'S BEEN HIJACKED BY SPIRITUAL DEIGHTY WHO'S POPPED ALONG FOR A GIGGLE!!


So, these skyline things, can anyone translate this page, so I can understand more about them...

http://www.fav-club.com/Cessna182NSkyline.htm

Thanks

OJ


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> *Archbish?!?!*


Yep - I am fully ordained for my sins (*lol* - you see, what I did there was say "for my sins" when talking about religion stuff, which of course is kind of ironic and very funny) and can do weddings, funerals and childnaming ceremonies that are legally recognised in this country!! Cool huh!

I wanna do the Gay wedding scene, cos if one of those produces a baby, it'll knock the immaculate conception malarky into a hat!

So, Jenny-Cake, if you ever find the right blokey to blackmail into marriage, I'll do the ceremony. *grin*


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Nah, all that needed to be said on this forum probably already has.

Oct 12th is showdown time.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

> I wanna do the Gay wedding scene, cos if one of those produces a baby, it'll knock the immaculate conception malarky into a hat!


Should be quite easy for you given the type of people you normally 'associate' with. You could use your rear spoiler as the altar too, its big enough.  

AJ


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

> Oct 12th is showdown time.


Sure is, you flying over then?  Or do you want me to film it for you?

Anthony.


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

> Should be quite easy for you given the type of people you normally 'associate' with.



And you'd know this how???


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Jaffa told me


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

what, jaffa-queer?? And was this pillow talk?? CHRIST!!! <<sudden realisation>> I HOPE YOU WERE CAREFUL - YOU COULD HAVE KILLED HIM!!!! HE'S ONLY A LITTLE FELLA AND YOU... erm... AREN'T!!!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Sony could probably film a good advert on 12th Oct....There will probably be enough cameras out there....I just hope the weather's going to be good.....That's Autumn in the UK  

Would be a shame for the showdown to be postponed


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

We went to the Pod last weekend and it was scorching hot everyone got sunburnt, Got to hope for cool and dry weather and we might see some record times.

Chris Lynch


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

chris ..... were you at the Newera Day ?? .. black FTO with red seats ??


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

That was me yep.

Chris


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

ahhh .. we filmed you ..


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Mach 1 Mark, Robopope & Charlie Jaffrey - Are you planning to attend with your GTR's?

They should each post some good 1/4 mile times, I expect...Are you going to be there on 12th too....

Anthony - I won't be flying in BTW, - Wish I could, but 35 hours of travelling there & back would kill me for a week!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Mach 1 Mark, Robopope & Charlie Jaffrey - Are you planning to attend with your GTR's?

They should each post some good 1/4 mile times, I expect...Are you going to be there on 12th too....?

Anthony - I won't be flying in BTW, - Wish I could, but 35 hours of travelling there & back would kill me for a week & the bank balance


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

Miguel,
If the car is finished and its been down the farm for a check over and severe workout first then i shall be there.

I dont think its planned to be ready till late Oct though  

Paul


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry Paul - Doh! Forgot about that...Oct 12th is soon!


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

no probs,
I hadn't planned to do anything exciting with it this year just get the hang of it so to speak. 

Paul


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

You filmed me, was that for the DVD? 

Chris Lynch


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

sure was Chris.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

kin ell
nowt like a thread hijack lads


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

Great I am sure I was probably a wooden as a rocking horse  I have got Newera Car two on the way at the moment so maybe I was a good example and I am planing Newera car Number 3 early next year but that may take a while as I will be after something a bit special.

Chris Lynch


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

mm .. sorry .. way of thread .. 

sorry Lee ..


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Well, the thread has been well and truly hijacked by a few folks who have hardly ever been here before...so I guess it's becoming quite well known, and longer by the minute.

Getting back to Podtober 12th, can we please have a list the runners and riders that are actually participating from our little group?

Would be interesting to know exactly who is putting their ass in the grinder for our entertainment.


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

*.*

OVER 10,000 VIEWS !!!!


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

think theres gunna be.........so far

gary r33
dirk r34
keith r32
tim r34 

anymore runners and riders ?????


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

Is this the biggest thread with the most number of views on this board to date? If so, does Gary get a prize for starting it? It's so big now that it's generating it's own replies by virtue of it's sheer size. IT'S ALIVE, IT'S GOT A WILL OF IT'S OWN! Maybe it can be kept in the Dome?


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: .*



Tobes said:


> *OVER 10,000 VIEWS !!!! *


Yah but the post count is low 

http://www.mkivsupra.net/vbb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10667

Very Silly


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Fantastic*

The Beast is back over 10,000 veiws,
and a lot of new posters, Thats really good 

Gary

GT ART


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Well at least if you loose on Oct 12th you can claim to have broken one record gary!!    
Its a great thread, contreversial and maybe a little unbelievable at times but a good thread nevertheless.

Anthony.


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

and the most important thing is I'M HERE!!!! *grin*

No-one got back to me about the cessna skylines tho *sulk*


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

> No-one got back to me about the cessna skylines tho *sulk*


Well sorry 'archbish' but isnt a cessna skyline a rotor prop and not a boinger?

Anthony.

PS loved your description of what a 'boinger' is.


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh Anthony. The joke there was it was an aeroplane (and quite a crap one) called a skyline, so I was trying to get a rise out of anyone. And failed very miserably and publically in my task. 

Even the boinger thingy never got a proper response. I was so hoping for an argument, and while everyone argues around me, no one had a go.

I feel quite left out now. I've even tried to start a fight on Mazda Rotary club here and no-one wants to play....


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

WHAAAAT?

All this hype and there's only FOUR Skylines running!

Gary, please get my Power FC up and running, and I'll have a go down the strip. Let's see what the old gal can do, huh?
She might be one of the oldest swingers in town but she can still shake that butt!

Come on the rest of you, lets have some fun...what better time to see what your car can do before winter sets in. 

Scottie the Silver Shark...Original Janspeed GTR32 with well seasoned N1 Block, Nismo N1 turbos, 600cc injectors, Trust Intercooler, HKS Torque split, HKS EVC, HKS Cams, HKS SuperDragger, 1.6 bar, Twin Apexi filters, Nismo lightweight 3-spoke clutch and a load of other stuff ( Too much to list here )

The ashtray is emptied, and the back seats are out.


Might not be the quickest on the day, but will definitely not be the slowest.

Come on Gary, give me the full 600+ with flames!!

I want to burn somebody's front bumper.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Well, it seems that my Power FC is not going to happen before the Pod, so I will have to stick with what I've got. WTF

I'm prepared to have a go anyway. Who else is up for it?

Second division ( Just for fun ) No bawling or crying, just do what you can without breaking it.


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Gary*

Sort J-Lo's motor so he can see the back of the Evo and my new sexy pipe


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

All you need is;
A driving license,
£12
A crash hat
Bo##ocks.*

*Except in the case of Tigger, who has earned hers in the pursuit of glory over the past few years, although they don't show yet!

(Don't know where she keeps 'em!)

So come on you second division Skyline Wannas, who's with me....you never know....you might win!


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

I might be persuaded to have a go in my FTO but its more nationwide conference than div 2 when compared to your cars, My MR2 will not be ready in time so I will probably just come watch and be very jellous of all your nice motors.

Chris Lynch


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Archbish said:


> *so I was trying to get a rise out of anyone*


Not hear you won't, it's one big happy family  . Not sure if thats the Waltons or the Simpsons though : D  .

Glen


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Chris, It dosn't matter , what I'm saying is that this is an ideal opportunity to run your car down the famous 'Pod strip, with undisputable timing gear, in front of a happy crowd, and have some fun.

Personally, I am in the mood where I just don't care if I fluff it, miss a gear, stop for a *** halfway down, or what.

Its about fun without tears.
At the end of the day you can say you had a run down Santa Pod.

And because we have declared ourselves in the second division.....nobody gives a sh#t. 
We would be doing it for ourselves, not for others. 
Thats the difference.


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

Ive done the Pod a few times my car is currently unbeaten by any other FTO on the strip but others have done faster times on other occasions. All I will say to anyone who had never had a go in my opinion its the most fun you can have with ya clothes on 

Chris Lynch


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

> Sort J-Lo's motor so he can see the back of the Evo and my new sexy pipe


Sorry to disappoint you, my little gumdrop, but I will have to run as standard on the day.

Still, since you are lacking 200 BHP, and I'm lacking 50 BHP, I don't mind seeing right up your exhaust pipe.....for a short while.

So you're running then?

Nice.


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

John Lowe said:


> *Still, since you are lacking 200 BHP, and I'm lacking 50 BHP, I don't mind seeing right up your exhaust pipe.....for a short while.
> *


????? 

What you on about lacking 200bhp?


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Robbie, you'll know what I mean on the day. 
But its just for fun, I don't want anyone to get slagged off, including you or anyone else for that matter, all this bulls#it about who's quicker than who....
You are a nice bloke in my opinion, and so is Big Bro',.

Personally, I don't care how many fists you can get up your pipe. And I don't care for all the rivally that exists here.

I think thats whats putting folks off from having a go on the 'Pod, because they feel that if they do not accomplish a time thats considered "reasonable" they will feel diminished in some way.

The point I am making is that other owners ought to feel they can run at the 'Pod without feeling humiliated, slagged off, pointed at, or otherwise ridiculed by those who have a slightly faster car. 

Tthat is not what this forum is about.

It's not about "Who's got the fastest, biggest dick in the West",
It's about, we ALL own Skylines ( exceptions included)...Ok some are faster than others because more money has been poured into them.


Sure, if I won the lottery I might want to buy a GTR32, fully strip and re-build to 1000+ bhp............but for what purpose?


Just so I could blow everybody away, including my friends?

I don't think so!


Why can't we respect each other's cars for what they are, instead of slagging each other off with this "Mines quicker than your's bit"

I will have a go at the Pod, never done it before but I've seen a lot of traffic lights in my time, and reckon it's the same sort of thing.

Except I would be racing against myself, not anybody else.

P.S. I still think you're 3 inches too short! hehe


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

J-Lo, I had three inches removed for medical reasons which i cant discuss here

We have been going to the pod for a long time and having a go since the late nineties.

It has never mattered what anyone else had done in the past and i NEVER felt intimidated by others who had the bigger willies

Main thing is and always will be get there do your thing and dont worry about what others are doing.

See you there and everyone else!

Game on.

Rob


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

EXACTLY my point Rob,

Thats why I'm trying to drum up some support from the rest of us who have never done this sort of thing. Now is the time to have a go. 

I know you have done this sort of thing countless times. 
This will be a first for me at Pod.

Frankly, My Dear, I don't give a damm...

who comes first, or who comes second.

Its about having fun, no excuses. Either it does what it says on the tin, or it dosn't.

But,.... I don't care if you win, so long as you will buy me a pint of strong cider and a mars bar.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

There will always be bigger fish, there are many cars that would humble a 1000bhp GTR down a drag strip so each to his own.
I agree its just fun, it doesnt matter if its a top fuel drag car, a skyline or a standard road car like a civic - as long as you have fun thats what counts.

Anthony.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

> as long as you have fun thats what counts.


Exactly.


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

i might bring up a gokart that would waste every skyline on this forum it runs a turbo and gas all bolted to a hayabusa engine if any one wants to get rid of any cash i will take it of their hands.:smokin:


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

gfunk,

I don't think you're really comparing like with like there! At least 2 Skylines racing against each other has some frame of reference...


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Will the go kart do 200mph then?
I will be interested to see that run!


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

then make the go kart weigh the same as a skyline and see what happens


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

And 4WD with the engine in the front etc, etc...


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

I might be tempted to wring my cars neck up the strip Have done it in my last 2 cars and I'd like to know what it can do under controlled conditions never had to wear a crash helmet before though! Is this a new rule, only my lid is away being sprayed!


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

It is for you guys as you have to wear a lid if your terminal speed is over 100mph or if your in a soft top. I don't need one as my FTO only makes about 95 

Chris Lynch


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Now your talking crap....what? go kart versus skyline.

Get real guys...a Skyline is a road legal car weighing ( in my case ) about 1530 kilos. I have driven go karts in my time and you can pick them up with one hand. Sure they are quick, but this is not about go-karts v Skyline, any more than it is about brown bread v white bread.

The real issue is...who is prepared to put their ass through the grinder and have a run at the 'Pod.

No bullsh#t, just do it, and have a laugh afterwards.

Any more takers?

Cum on guys !!!!

or is it just me and four big guys?


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Not having a lid is no excuse....I can lend u one of mine..

hehe


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

> It is for you guys as you have to wear a lid if your terminal speed is over 100mph or if your in a soft top



Been up there a few times in my GTI-R and never wore a lid and all my terminal times were over the ton


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

That just what it said on their website to be honest I don't think they care as long as they have got your money 

Chris Lynch


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Personally, I would not like to wear a helmet, as I like to hear my engine and respond accordingly. Is it obligatory to wear a helmet at 'Pod?


----------



## rallymad_nad (Feb 16, 2002)

Can anyone summerise the last 10 pages, is it really worth reading thru. If I had time at Uni I would  but I dont 

Ta

Nad


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

You DONT need a bloody helmet at santapod for 100+ terminals!

You can run whatever terminals and not wear a helmet there. Seen things run 150 terminals and you dont need a helmet.

AvonPark/ShakespearCounty Raceway DO ask you to wear a helmet for 100mph+ terminals tho, seems bit gay to me...

Hell, in some countries you need a full cage n safety gear to be allowed to run terminals of a half decent speed!

But santapod you are fine, no helmet.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Steve how often do Avon county run RWYB days ? 
thats quite close to me and wouldnt mind having ago up there when i fit the car with the sequential box


----------



## Jamesw (Mar 20, 2003)

No nad we cant!!


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Good, so it's helmets off then...

Gloves off,.....but I'll keep me underpants on, if that's ok with you.

One ass is enough for anybody, but its either a shiny HKS Superdragger or a fat hairy one.

So, I ask again,.....who else is up for it.

My lil' ole '32 is not running at its best, I know that, but I'm still up for a laugh. Cum on guys, I can't believe only 5 Skylines are prepared to have a go. 

I count myself in the 2nd division ( The "don't care if I lose..I'm only here for the cheer brigade").



 ??


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

Well, I would go but Santa Pod is fecking miles from me... I'm planning on making do with Crail this Sunday. However, if the weather is bad I might decide to make the long trip south. I want to see what my car can do on the quarter before I head off to the US in November... But it certainly isn't going to be a 'contender' - only got 450ish bhp.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Hamish,..

Why not travel down the day before, and I'll get you into a terrific party thats happening here on Sat. night with over 180 guests. You can sleep over at my place and we go on to 'Pod in the Sunday morning. Guests include Elton, George, Paul, Kimi, Sarah, Tara P-T, Micheal, Brian, John, 

I have a special invite which means I can take anyone else along, even if they are Scottish.

Free breakfast, but no haggis or porridge.

(I do not have a licence to serve haggis until October 2089)

 

PM me if its of interest


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Hamish....another thing..

450 bhp is not a sheep. It is worthy of distinction!

Just do it.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

i would go in my skyline, but its off the road...ho hum...i have my trusty starlett....but thats a little bit slow...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

deano said:


> *Steve how often do Avon county run RWYB days ?
> thats quite close to me and wouldnt mind having ago up there when i fit the car with the sequential box  *


Not often, but its VERY good, once every month or so.

Not many people know about it so its dead quiet too. Perfect for practicing without worrying about whos there to see!

As its a proper drag strip like the Pod its got decent equipment, and a nice grippy track.

Only 20min drive for me to there too, its v.good.

When u think youl have a sequential in there? If there anytime u fancy running then let me know, im gona ring n ask about next years timetable pretty soon (if they already know), but not thought about asking if theres anymore this yr, i think there will be at least 1 more as i went there in october last year.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

sequential will go in over the winter  
I go to Avon park a couple of times a week , well to metal recyclers on the right , I think ill pop along there and have a couple of runs up the strip 

Edited to say you look a bit limp HAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR lmfao


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

*I will be there*

if my car is ready. Its at the tuners at the moment so if I dont' get it back then it's no go since it is my only car.

Rob.


----------



## gtirpad (Aug 15, 2002)

rallymad_nad said:


> *Can anyone summerise the last 10 pages, is it really worth reading thru. If I had time at Uni I would  but I dont
> 
> Ta
> 
> Nad *


Nad... 

a summary,
'My car is faster than yours'
'No it aint'
'Can I join in?'
'Ive got a kart'

Hows uni mate?

Pad


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

i only mentioned my cart as a bit of fun for the day to see how it would fair with the big guns after all as far as i am aware none of us get paid to race so it should be fun for all people envolved wether you are the fastest or the slowest :smokin:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Restart*

Well, check out this post below, it seems I should post it here on behalf of Daz seeing as his balls are not quite big enough to do so and he seems keen to rip shreads elsewhere but unfortunately I do read other forums Daz. I just love your comment in this particular post about ' I wont bring it here', just another fantastic example of the exact thing I mentioned earlier in this thread about you, nothing much to say as usual. Anyway, enjoy.


Lex - i think they've decided to have a go at people they know haven't got the finances to compete - that way they know they're on a winner.

I think they're both pathetic to be honest ... i've got better things to do than get into a [email protected] match with them.

It seems to me as though not only does Andy have a "Sumo" car - he also has a "Sumo" mouth - although his mouth seems to let out more hot gases than the exhaust on his car.

Anyway, won't bring it over here. Have a chuckle at the thread while i just let them get on with it (i've got better things to do than let those 2 wind me up).

Daz

http://www.myselector.freeserve.co.uk

Skyline R32 GTR


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Eh? What thread, thats someones website.

Anthony,


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Tony,

I think you'll find Andy cut n pasted, and thats Daz's sig at the bottom of his post on whatever website the sidied one read it on !!    

I not taking any sides, but I am getting incredibly bored with all this. Mainly im pi$$ed off that the people with the best cars seem to find the most things to bitch about. From the perspective that I have been forced into this summer I find it very sad indeed. I would be soooo much happier if I could at least drive my car every couple of months that life would have a much rosier slant.

Still thats the point of an open forum I guess, we all have a different opinion, and whilst I will never agree about the rudeness and fights, a difference of opinion when expressed reasonably is usually a good thing.

Anyways, this is meant to be a fun thread, so just ignore my twaddle and lets get back to hearin from the sporan fiddlers, and the G-Tart racing queens !! lol    

J..:smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Andy, your a nightmare mate*

give me that wooden spoon before its too late. 

You've lost the will to overlook things, can't have any banter thats pointed in your direction, and generally are a Skyline mental mess. You have delusions that your car makes a Godzillian bhp at 1.2 bar and that unfounded personal vendetta/hatred you have for Abbeys is tearing you apart. For a professional trader you are acting like a psycho mate. Serious.

Best thing you could do is sell your car, out the Performance side of your business, book yourself into The Priory for 6 months and then return to normality.

Aside from that hows things you nutter  .

Glen


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Yawn....Oh no! not....

MORE boring bitching?

Don't you ever just go out, have a good fast drive and get it out of your system? 

Life's about having fun whilst you're alive, I think - Just watch the events at the Pod on 12th October - If you must - and just enjoy whatever the outcome. 

Life has so many things we can each do, why bother wasting it on stuff like this, any longer - there's far better things!

Hey, if it's going to be a record length of thread, at least let's end it positively without yet more squabbles. 

Pahlease!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Restart*



Dirk Diggler said:


> *Well, check out this post below, it seems I should post it here on behalf of Daz seeing as his balls are not quite big enough to do so and he seems keen to rip shreads elsewhere but unfortunately I do read other forums Daz. I just love your comment in this particular post about ' I wont bring it here', just another fantastic example of the exact thing I mentioned earlier in this thread about you, nothing much to say as usual. Anyway, enjoy.
> *


YAWN YAWN YAWN YAWN YAWN

I really couldn't give a flying f*** what you think of me. I chose not to post anything here because i'm sick of seeing pathetic little arguments on this forum (generally over such in-important matters).

The guys on JapUKMeets had seen the thread and staring commenting. Quite frankly, this forum is becoming the laughing stock of the Jap Forums.

When i first came here and registered, this was a superb forum. There was banter, but it stayed banter. If people had different opinions, things didn't turn into arguments. Everyone appeared to have a genuine togetherness and the whole place seemed to be buzzing. It was enlightening and in my opinion the best forum i'd seen.

Nowadays, it's just one argument after another. With people like you spouting off about how wonderful they think they are, how wonderful they think their car is. Then, a complete lack of respect is shown by completely [email protected]@ging another tuner. This is why i have a complete lack of respect and interest in both you and your car. If you'd just got on with it, put in the times at your beloved santa pod and then left it for other people to pass comment, then i'd respect you, and would probably be interested in what you are doing. Instead you choose to spout off at every chance, and tread on everyone you come across - competitor to you or not.

If you are that bothered about me, ignore my posts, or, better still, add me to your ignore list, i really don't care. Alternatively, why not come and meet me and tell in person what you think of me ? Get it off your chest. You seem to think i'm so spineless - i'm not the one mouthing off behind the protection of a keyboard. Now, I'm sure our fellow forum members are getting sick of reading this sh!te, so if you have something to say to me, put it in an email or a PM.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*lets get the fun back here again*

I hope no one is going to have one of these gauges fitted in there car for the pod  














Keith:smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Keith - superb mate.

Hope your car is going to be ready for October 12th mate as i'm keen to see it run again.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Yep*

it is very boring and tedious.

If your trying to get a point across Miguel I suggest you leave it or you too may get drawn into the quagmire without realising it  .

Glen


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Yep*

That may be so, but you are all here reading it  

Gary
GT ART


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

At TOTB2 we have already seen "Clutch is slpping", "Its too hot for turbos" and of course the classic "only on low boost", perhaps we should add "I didn't bother with the NOS" and "Its a daily driver not a drag car".  

Its amazing how most of the high powered cars (not just Skylines) never seem to run "full" boost. I guess Keiths car is one exception.

P.S. If I had bought Keiths White R33 a while ago (I was seriously considering it) I doubt I would have ran it at full boost very often, so I guess I am as chicken, or cheap ?!?, as the next guy.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Yep*



gary said:


> *That may be so, but you are all here reading it
> 
> Gary
> GT ART *


And so are you, and its totally gone off thread 

Glen

ps. best i get on with my search for a washing machine


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Glen*

 I have to ask this, re your washing machine do you prefer,
a big single or a twin tub set up    ,
Gary
GT ART


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*NICE ONE*

this is the only time I will agree but yes a twn-tub is the best wash you can get   .

Only problem with them is storage due to the size  .

Glen


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Ha Ha*

I just knew that would get yer


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Mmmmmmm*

relish it Gary, relish it  .

Glen


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Cant you lot just stop bitching and go and watch Pop Idol or something... LOL


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Bitchin*

Who's bitchin  .

Washing machines are a very interesting point at the moment to me I'll have you know    .

And anyway I hope your not talking about me ZX  .

Glen


----------



## Japracer (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Restart*



Daz said:


> * Alternatively, why not come and meet me and tell in person what you think of me ? Get it off your chest. You seem to think i'm so spineless - i'm not the one mouthing off behind the protection of a keyboard. *


Easy tiger.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Re: Restart*



Daz said:


> *The guys on JapUKMeets had seen the thread and staring commenting. Quite frankly, this forum is becoming the laughing stock of the Jap Forums.*


No, some of the _users_ are becoming the laughing stock. Sorry Daz, not intended at you in particular but whoever get's themselves involved in such mindless banter will find it a very shallow intellect pool indeed.

There's not been one productive thing said on this thread and apart from denigrate the reputations of select tuners, I see it's had no effect whatsoever. Suprisingly.

Someone please tell me the point in this thread? If it serves as a cheap marketing ploy, then it's worked - can I lock it now? If it serves as a stimulating point of discussion, then can we keep it on topic? Without the threats?

Cem


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cem - my apologies, perhaps i worded my post incorrectly. The fourm is not the problem, it's some of the people on it (as you pointed out). The problem is, "outsiders" see the threads and see it as a general reflection of the forum as a whole. This is still the first site I visit when i switch my PC on after a long day in the office.

JapRacer - you misread my intentions with that quote. I was not "offering Andy outside" - that's not my style. What i meant was, if he has a problem with me, then i'd rather he just told me in person rather than on a car forum. I don't think it's particularly big or clever of Andy to sit behind his keyboard and bad mouth me.

Cem - lock the thread, it's going nowhere.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Bickering? on the GTR forum? Well this must be a first. I just don't believe it. 

Can't we just all get along? 

er so what was the thread about? I've forgot now.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool Reply Keith, Yeah! 

:smokin:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

CARS!

These are devices with 4 wheels, an engine and a bunch of other plastic/metal and if your really lucky some carbon fibre.

Not to be confused with other things that are worth arguing about.

Why not argue about something important like how best to torture and maim robbie williams?  

Anthony.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

PS don't close this thread, it wont stop the petty arguments or bitterness! best to let everyone throw their toys out of their prams until they kiss and make up.

AJ


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> *PS don't close this thread, it wont stop the petty arguments or bitterness! best to let everyone throw their toys out of their prams until they kiss and make up.
> 
> AJ *


Let me just get one thing clear. I don't have to kiss any of you do I?


----------



## Jamesw (Mar 20, 2003)

Regarding running on "low boost", I never understood going to for example "Santa Pod" after building an immense machine, slaughtering your car on "low boost" to try and get a quick time. This does not make sense if you have spent time and obviously a lot of money makin your cars so fast, why then run them on "low boost" and use it as an excuse for a slower than others time! 

Go figure if you built a car your proud off use it to its full potential, put it on high boost or are your worried your skills are not up to scratch, when building and setting up your cars.

What is the point in having a powerfull car if you dont use it properly.

This is not a dig at anyone in particular, just seems a waste to build a car, shout its potential to hold a million bar then never use it on that amount.


Later J


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

> Let me just get one thing clear. I don't have to kiss any of you do I?


Hehe....only on the ass if they win, every day for the next year.

But it won't be me.

Might be Gary, might be Dark Waggler, might be hairy scottish Keith, and it might be somebody we never thought of....BUT IT WON'T BE ME.

Tigger is 50-1 unfortunately.


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

Why are so many people getting bent out of shape about this thread? And others getting all mature and superior, implying how they're above all this childishness! Come on, it's all just banter (no matter how personal it appears to get) and quite entertaining! Sticks and stones and all that. I feel left out that no-one's said anything nasty about me yet. And I don't think this forum is any more bitchy and political (with a small p) than any others. Have you ever been on the MLR forum? It's much the same. It would be very boring if everyone minded their Ps and Qs.

That'll be 98p change from a pound please.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah I agree, it shouldnt be taken too seriously. 

Hamish, sorry that you feel left out - you slag!  

Anthony.


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

Anthony,

Thank-you very much, I feel accepted as part of the gang now. A right of passage!


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

Wow, you guys are soooo cool!! This thread started off about one fella saying his car was road ready and the quickest in the UK, and everyone got bitter and twisted. Then complaints about name calling. Then (my fave) complaints about the complaining on the forum. Then a flyer at some fella who'd done the cannonball run. Then a complaint about competativeness at the Pod. Then (second fave) flaming a fella who said he'd bring a gokart. Then more complaining about complaining. IT'S BRILLIANT!!!

((there is one little downside - you do all realise you've become a laughing stock, don't you??  ))

It's kept me entertained for hours, and I even tried to start an argument on Mazda Rotary Club - no joy. There's the odd room temp discussion on FDUK, but you guys take the biscuit!! 

Well done, and keep up the good work.

OJ

p.s. Anthony - my car is prettier than yours, and you smell bad. Just trying to keep in the spirit of the forum...


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes OJ you are a pretty boy though arent you.  

Plus I heard you would get better 0-60 times being towed by a 1940's tractor.  

I agree though OJ a spectacular thread, I also enjoyed your fight thread on Mazda rotary club, I even tried a different 'alter ego' to get a fight brewing and even that didnt work.

Still I am proud to be a member of GTR.co.uk and proud to be a laughing stock  :smokin: 

Anthony.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Great isn`t it!!*

Before all these newbies start appearing and telling us how we are a laughing stock etc, i have four words to say to you all......Ten of The Best!!
GTR.co.uk was definately the laughing stock of performance cars there eh???
Proud to be a laughing stock also!!!
jas


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh, that was you being the nova boy!! *grin* Nice one!!! LOL

I am pretty (although I've been asked to change my avatar as [priceless] "It may cause some offense"[/priceless]. I reckon I'm a mere amateur since seeing this lot!!)

Nah, would have slowed the tractor down!! I think it's the lack of overblown pomposity that slowed me actually (along with me not driving very well, and the car being slow to launch...).

Hey Jase, you are quite right, well done at TOTB - if you guys could all put up your real names so we know who we're all falling about laughing at, that would be great. Seems a shame that great show of performance and technical skill has been blighted by such a show... ((by the way, that's a dodgy reply - bit like hitler saying "ya, vell I know I killed 6 million jews, but have you seen my watercolours? Zey are great. Ya, zat showed you, didn't it"))


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*not dodgy bish....*

just the truth.
Its amazing how one `bad` thread on the GTR forum makes front page news ,however you only need to log onto most other car forums and open up any thread to watch it end like this!!
So, what on earth has everyone got against hitler anyway? 
jas


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

Well, nah, there was that one on the ford forum about who joyrid (well you derive the terms for joyride) the tractor at TOTB, and that got everywhere... ((actually, I lost the link to that - did anyone ever own up?))

Then there was that sap who forwarded that email from his colleague about performing oral that got sent all over the world. 

I think it comes down to laughable behaviour - exactly why the the ****ed & the pilled (sounds like a good title for a film...) can be such good entertainment. It's like watching a human car crash... 

And as for hitler - are you kidding?? That side parting with his skin colour - was he mad!!!!

Love and hugs

Spiritual Leader of Shaved Pussies (obviously I'm referring to the Avatar)

wow, it actually edits the word ****ed all on it's own!! I wonder if it works for shit and ****...

Nope, not shit. What about ****hole, bastard and ******...


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Come on now OJ,

We are all mature people on this thread, not one pompous person amongst us.

Anyway heres a different take on your signature.

Everyone wants to be like Archbish,
Cos Archbish is very ***,
driving an RX7 in pink with a supra spoiler really doesnt pay,
So I really must say, theres more coming out of archbish's **** than a sun ray...

   

Anthony


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

Presumably you mean mature as in "old" rather than "Grown up"...?? It's been the best playground fight in ages - and you're the worst. Frankly, sitting there questioning my sexuality is a cheap shot, and is very nearly libelous. I could sit here and call you a self-important, verbous, self-righteous, arrogant and sad twat. But whether I think that or not, I've the decency to keep that to myself. For all you know of me I could be gay, straight, bi or a damn bestialitist - and deciding do have a dig at that is COMPLETELY out of order. 

Frankly I think a public apology is appropriate.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I am sorry OJ my love, you know its love and kisses all the way as always, just couldnt resist when the inspired thought came into my mind.
I really didnt think I could bring this thread any lower but have I.... ?
Anyway pal, I couldnt think of anything that rhimed with beastiality SO THERE! 
  



> I could sit here and call you a self-important, verbous, self-righteous, arrogant and sad twat. But whether I think that or not, I've the decency to keep that to myself


You have only met me twice and already you know me like a brother  

Anthony.


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh, now that's not fair!! There's you mailing me saying lets start an argument, so I bite, and you go and do a nice mail like that!! I feel cheated... *grin*

Bestiality rhymes with Christianity, and I'm ordained, so you could have put a bit more effort into it... 

Love and hugs

A cute and cuddly spiritual leader with his shaved pussy 
(Bet that's a sentence you never thought you'd read...)


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh yeah and you blow goats.

Forgot to say that, sorry :smokin:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Look OJ, seriously now, as a Christian I am apalled that you are calling yourself Archbish, its just not on mocking peoples religion! 


It's almost as bad as saying you have the fastest GTR in the UK! 

Anthony.


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

Really - well you're a rubber corset wearing hemaphrodite who's car smells like urine, you look like you're having a crap the whole time, and your shoes are ridiculous.

That's about the level isn't it??


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah, now I am really offended, its bl00dy war now isnt it, OJ you are a Robbie williams wannabe with an IQ that makes a pea laugh, your sense of style is good, but only to someone that has been locked in a concentration camp for 50 odd years, you are also a disgusting cancerous wart on the **** of a NEW MINI DRIVER  

Now you cant be more childish than that now can you.

Anthony.

PS maybe we should stop this now before someone takes us seriously.


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

Jesus!! you **** of a ****, I ****ing hate your *****y, **** *******, and I hope your ****ing **** dies a **** ****ily **** while you are ****ing **** with a **** **** ****ing **** **** antelope.

Shove a **** ****ing **** in your ****-**** with a **** and **** with your own ****.

So **** and **** ****ed **** off.

OJ
xxxx


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

erm. i drive a new mini.

does that make me a bad person ?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Depends if you have driven it into a wall yet.  

Anthony.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Archbish*

Yes FDUK does seem a little bit boring but then I suppose you's have nothing to be competitive about  .

Have always thought about visiting FDUK but have never felt the need. Now I certainly won't be  .

Were alright over here thankyou and it's nice to know we brighten up other peoples days/give them sorting to talk about by visiting here  . 

Yes owning a GTR may mean the website goes a bit wobbly but all in all its a great place to be and I personally wouldn't swop it for anything else  .

Glen

ps. Hitler was also a vegetrian which probably explains a lot


----------



## Robertio (Sep 29, 2003)

Sorry all, I'm afraid OJ has managed to escape  I would suggest trying to ignore him, but it doesn't work  He is relatively harmless if a tad verbose 

Sorry again Cem, it'll just be like being in charge of the hutch again


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi Robbie, one of the lunatics escape again m8


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

TOKYO said:


> *Have always thought about visiting FDUK but have never felt the need. Now I certainly won't be  .*


Damn, what did *we* do so wrong then? 




> *Yes owning a GTR may mean the website goes a bit wobbly but all in all its a great place to be and I personally wouldn't swop it for anything else  .
> *


Well ok, but you're missing out...


----------



## Robertio (Sep 29, 2003)

Crail Loser said:


> *Hi Robbie, one of the lunatics escape again m8  *


Afraid so Marc, it seems someone left the door open during feeding time and it escaped  just glad it was one of the less dangerous ones 

If he gets a bit OTT an innocent question about his 0-60 time will soon quieten him down (after his initial rant  )


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Well, I know one thing.

Scottie the Silver Shark will be running at 'Pod.

I won't be running alongside Keith Kerpowie, Ronnie Brockeit, or Dark Whinger.

She will still attract a lot of attention as probably the oldest GTR32's in the UK, and she's still "Shakin' that ass".

Watch out for Scottie the Silver Shark....you'll know it when you see it.


(Bring it on Rob...)


----------



## mishka (Sep 28, 2003)

I love Rx-7's 

mad white one ripped past me on a country oad the other day, must've been doing at least 70, fast & furious graphics, all white and it made one harsh sound


----------



## lizzy (Sep 8, 2003)

where abouts Sam?


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Hardly surprising Sam, since you admit you havn't got a car..

Were you walking or on a bike...

Hehe


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

*Oh Dear*



> fast & furious graphics


Never mind!  
There's a white one in the Dorking area, may have been that one?


> Hardly surprising Sam, since you admit you havn't got a car..


 PMSL! 
John, what year's your car? My GTS-t's a 1989 and I didn't even know they made them that early, until I got it


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Fizzy,

"Scottie" was one of the very first Skylines to be imported into the UK. Built in 1989, number 114 off the production line. Originally featured for the first time on Top Gear by some guy in jeans called Jeremy Clarkson, ( Who still owes me a copy of the video..)

It was one of about 40 GTR32's that were breathed on by Janspeed, and the very first Skyline that Abbey Motorsports ever saw, and started them on the road to hell. ( Apologies to Tony and Mark, but I know you love it really)

"Scottie" spent some time with the guts ripped out and a full roll cage in, doing the circuits with Maurice Reeves at the wheel, and has done Nurburgring many times.

Now she is semi-retired, just doing the occasional drag run, quick blips up the road when the politzia ain't looking, and (when I get my Power FC fitted) will still be good for about 600 donkeys or thereabouts.

Goes to show how good they made 'em!

Mind you, the ashtray is still original. But so is the N1 Block

In my book, there's nothing quite like an original GTR32.
They just OOZE awesomeness...it's the original Godzilla.

I reckon she can still leave quite a few in her wake.

(So watch out boys....)



   :smokin:


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

Good on you John! Thanks for the info. I'm trying to find how "early" my GTS-t is but the chassis no. check I had done failed  
Hell, I'd even run mine at the pod on the 12th if I was here.....


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Hey mr *****

Anthonys your name isent it,
I have read your posts throught this so called crap thread, aLL YOU HAVE CONTRIBUTED IS MORE crap to the whole senario and all you do is keep on adding it, so would the word SLY be apropriate for you as arrogant is for me and to be honest arrogant is not the word for me either TRUTHFULL would be better you very blinkered friend, who are you refering to,
Me or Keith with the fastest uk skyline eh lets see on the 12 th could even be Andy who knows *****

oh by the way keith just a little premature arent you selling your car as the uk s fatest skyline arent you lets just wait and see I bet the first run you do you lose 1.5 seconds but hey I know nothing I am just setting myself up for the biggest fall eh, you dident add can i borrow your hose clip to the gauge of excuses either did you, I recon you will BOG 

wHO HAS THE MOST TO LOSE YOU OR ME, it aint ME  

Archi you posts are so funny,

If this thread is so bad why are there so many visitors,

Graham M
Why are you so convinced of a Scottish victory, and why are you so convinced about an English slagging about me cant you just accept that things are different down south,
Come on down and watch what happens it will be worth it, I will be happy as your trip home will be so bad
  

Gary

GT ART
My car is in full road trim and is not a purchased drag car from Japan like Keiths and Project X :smokin:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Also*

Hamish, you are a slag,
I hope that helps you 
Gary

GT ART


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

> Why are you so convinced of a Scottish victory, and why are you so convinced about an English slagging about me cant you just accept that things are different down south,


Nope, didn't catch a word of that... What time is it again? Ah, closing time!

After following this thread over the last couple of weeks, am I right in thinking that the correct etiquette when personally insulting someone is to follow it with a  ? Like saying "With all due respect but I think you're talking complete bollocks..."


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Hey mr *****



gary said:


> *My car is in full road trim and is not a purchased drag car from Japan like Keiths and Project X :smokin: *


I don't know whether ProjectX is built yet (or is gonna be for that matter) but its gonna be as much Japanese as yours is Gary. By that I mean the base car IS Jap made but that will be about it.

And last time I saw it, it was a fully legal road car complete with ALL trim. Well that levels that one out then don't it. 

Anyway it's only a Drag Meet and a walk in the Park for you Gary as Keiths only going to be doing 11.45's in your estimate. You wish   .

Glen


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*AH*

Hamish,
Yes I think you are correct,
whats this closing time bollacks, I have just finished work,
so also appart from taking the complete **** out of me, and then
degrading me by publicly hanging me and then telling me i only talk bollacks you are acusing me of being an alhoholic
as well If only you knew
 sucker


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Glen*

Wait and see wait and see


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*I*

Have decided, yous lot just cant take it really,
all the mocking and all that,dont see any of you puting your cars up but you are all good at putting me and mine down
I say one thing to you
PUSSEYS


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Glen*



gary said:


> *Wait and see wait and see *


I wish you well  .

Glen


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*hEY*

Glen, I know you mean that cos you dident use a  
fank you


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Well*

I'm all for a game of 'keyboard battleships' but even I've got to admit this thread has perhaps gone a bit too far  .

And on that note ta ta.

Glen


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Hmmm...

Wouldn't it be good if "Scottie " beat the lot of you!

Haha  

( Don't think it will though


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

John, perhaps a can of "Dirk Digglers Patented Wupp Ass" may tip the balance?  

Rob

P.S. Did you ever build your model R32?


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Hiya Rob,

Yes I built a number of 32's and some abismal looking 33's and lost interest when I got onto the 34's.

Sold my last kit of the 32's just last week to a guy who lives near to me. He's running a Supra at the 'Pod but is into model kits and always wanted a Tamiya kit of the GTR32.

So, how ya doin' yourself,....are you planning to go to Poddington?

If you are going and happen to see myself and "Scottie" there, please bring me a cheese burger and a bag of chips whilst I'm sat in the queue. A cup of tea would be nice,...milk and one sugar, er, and no gherkin on the burger please. 

You might get a run down the strip in "Scottie", but much depends on the quality of the burger.


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

> Archi you posts are so funny


Ahhh, cheers m'dear



> If this thread is so bad why are there so many visitors


On the contrary, the description I used was "IT'S BRILLIANT" (don't shout at me for disagreeing... *grin*)

As for Robertio - This fella reckons I'm a lunatic. Our Rabbi not only get's UP at 2 am to drive to Jap Auto Extravaganza (that'll be the one where I won most outstanding car), but he wore trousers on the hot day and *shudder* SHORTS on the cold day. Very offensive & a LOOOOON!!!!

Yes yes yes, 0 - 60. All cos I stayed in my car so long it made Div-head Blaine look like a dick (oh hang, on - he does...). I think you'll find a ley line shifted at the last moment and the altered gravitational force greatly slowed the time inside the engine bay causing it to rotate at 1/10th of it's normal speed, causing a 0 - 60 that could be measured with a calendar.

So, how many miles did you get to drive your car from picking it up, McRobbie??? *grin*


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Gary, 

Yes I have contributed plenty of sh1t to this thread, and to be fair it's a very different thread to the original starting point of the thread. Its not a cr*p thread it is a great thread, ridiculous at times, hilarious at others, congratulations for creating it. Lets not resort to actually seriosuly insulting each other now eh.
Its all a bit of fun, this thread is great, I have been able talk utter bo11ox for ages now.  

Anyway, might go and abuse some people on the Revs forum now!!!    

Anthony.

PS Good luck on the 12th, you will need it!


----------



## lizzy (Sep 8, 2003)

Anthony all you talk is b*llocks.
You dont know anything about performance jap cars, you are just a hanger on.
You make comments like this thread is crap, to **** lick the others.
I agree with Gary, if you think this thread is crap, then dont post.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*What a great advert.......*

for a certain tuner this thread has turned out to be!!!!  
Its obvious for all to see the devotion that would be put into their customers cars.......right up to the point that it may be faster than their own!!!
Pathetic!!
Get a life Gary, do you have a bottle of whisky at work or something as you always seem to be at your best around 1 in the morning!!
Fastest car or not you are now coming across as a right twit and of course you will be saying you don`t care what people think of you etc but i do wonder if you will have the same attitude when business dries up due to your mouth?? And of course we will now get the p*ss taken out of us by the handful of GT Art groupies who i hope give you enough business to sustain a life as i suspect you have lost a lot of potential customers due to your witterings on here.
Its nothing personal Gary, as i don`t even know you however have a read back mate and actually look at some of your posts.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers, Lizzy -you clearly didnt read my last post. Why dont you give me a call and test my Jap car knowledge?
I am not trying to blindly insult people - you are. Who are you anyway, looks like someone who doesnt want to use their real identity to insult people - wimp.


----------



## Archbish (Sep 24, 2003)

yay - and the game goes on!!! 

yeah well, Lizzy, you are a rotten stinker, and Gary, erm, you wear ladies underwear, and Anthony, ummmm, you are a damnable rascal...

There, see, I can be mean and nasty too...!! *grin*


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

Gary,

The 'closing time bollacks' was because I couldn't understand what you were saying in the previous post. You're text seemed to be slurred  . But I wasn't trying to suggest you had a drinking problem. Reasonably cogerent grammar would help!

Also, remember, that us Scots have huge chips on our shoulders so any suggestion of a confrontational remark will get our backs up! We haven't forgotten Culloden yet


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I'm fine thanks and yes I plan to visit poddington on the 12th. A burger for a ride in Scottie sounds like a fair swap to me! See you then!

Rob


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

John Lowe,

Didnt Janspeed make a very special R32 GTR in 1987 also? I heard that they all had around 600bhp and went for mega money. I look forward to seeing 'scottie' as whatever you say about it being old etc. The pre 92 cars are the best as they are 50kg lighter than the later cars. (1430kg as opposed to 1480kg)

Anthony.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Janspeed - not unless they built them before Nissan did.

Phil


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

double post...


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

This just gets better  . I have to say fair play to Gary he must have big balls to put his business and reputauion on the line, I am not a GT-Art groupie (in fact I have never heard of them before this thead) but I think "IF" he wins wont most people what to use GT-Art as it proves they know what they are doing. Again things could go the other way and his engine may blow up, but to be fair he must have confidence in his skills to make such statements. 

I am not taking sides I just like people who will put there cars on the line to back up there claims (ive done it several times on a lesser scale read FTO vs Clio 172 on FTOOC) so fair play to Keith for doing the same. the 12th will be great for the spectator. cant wait.

Chris Lynch


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Yup I do believe they were 1987, before official production began in 1989.
I am sure someone knows more about this on the Forum.

Anthony.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*totally misunderstand....*

Chris, you have no idea what point i was trying to make. I am not saying that this race will put his name and business on the line, if you think that then you are very much mistaken. What i am saying is that its his posts that may put people off using him. Yup, we would all love to put big cars on the line as you say but not all of us can afford it or afford to blow them up, this is the advantage of being in Gary`s shoes however all his shouting and ground pawing simply put me off the guy before we have met or indeed the outcome of the 12th. All this crap about nothing to lose etc , do you realise we are talking about a guy who bought a car, ran it at TOTB and won fastest time of the day versus a tuner who won nothing at totb after much the same sort of show we are reading now? As was said before had certain members cars ran better or at 100% potential at TOTB and they won something, we would never have heard the end of it but because their cars were not running at full whack and they didn`t win anything, we now have to hear constantly about inaccurate timing gear etc etc. Roll on the 12th, not to take side but just to put this to bed at last. I don`t care who wins but i sure as hell know a lot more about peoples personalities after this thread. At the moment everyone is listening but after the event regardless of who wins, nobody will show much interest in who is running the fastest skyline in the country. In fact whoever wins, i will do the now fashionable thing of debunking times etc and start quoting cars that were not there or were broken and so are obviously much faster etc etc as seems to be par for the course nowadays.
Keith Cowie fastest proven 1/4 mile Skyline in the country!!
Get over it, simple as that!!
Keith you have nothing to prove or lose as unless someone beats the 9.95, not just you on the day, your car is still the fastest in my opinion. Lets see someone crack the 9.95 on the 12th, thats the challenge!!


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

I totaly agree with you on Keiths car being the fastest and holding the record, I compete weightlifting and hold 4 european Jnr records, lots of people say to me ive lifted more than that in the gym but where are they when the compertitions starts? I just think it is good that Gary is going to turn up and run his car, too many times people make claims but don't turn up to back them up. I think the banter is good for this board as an outsider looking to buy a performance car, it has attracted me to the Skyline because there always seems to be something going on as well as most members helping each other out when they have problems. 

Chris Lynch


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Ooh wait a minute, yes, there's that fully production-ready flagship technological tour de force car that a small foreign company was tuning and selling to the public two years before the manufacturers themselves managed to launch it. Very likely


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

I've not been able to clarify this but is Keith's car, as well as being the fastest proved Skyline in the UK, not indeed the fastest road-legal car of any kind in the UK? I've certainly not heard of a sub-10sec road car in the UK before... In which case, no-one can EVER achieve what Keith has done. In terms of UK drag-racing, his 9.95 sec, 153 mph run is 'historical'! And, as with so much firsts in history, it was done by a SCOT!!! I think Keith has not had nearly enough respect for his achievements at TOTB.


----------



## lizzy (Sep 8, 2003)

Fleming what have you got to say about phills comment?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Hamish,

There are quite a few sub-10 second road legal cars in the UK, although that doesn't make Keith's car's time any less impressive.

Phil


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

What are they and when and where have they run? Still the first sub-10s UK skyline though....


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

*Janspeed Widebody R32 GTR*

Phillip, Lizzy;

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11322&highlight=janspeed

Read it and weep.

Lizzy,

I guess seeing as I am the one who knows nothing about Jap cars then you know nothing at all.

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA DIDDUMS!

Even Gary will back me up on this one!

Anthony.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Hamish said:


> *I think Keith has not had nearly enough respect for his achievements at TOTB. *


Well said Hamish


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*9's*

Plenty of cars run low 9's its just we ain't into them so take no notice of them. And yes they can't go round corners like Keiths either  .

As for fastest well Ronnie still holds the top speed over the 1.25 miles (from TOTB1) at 196mph and over 1.5miles from a standing start he holds it at 209.4mph.

Ronnie basically has the fastest 'fully standard road going' GTR in this country.

Something else came to me the other day re the Single/Twin Turbo debate. Ron Kiddel-RK TUNING was the fastest Skyline round the handling course at TOTB2 (Ronnie was at TOTB1) so I reckon thats laid to rest for the time being  .

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Hamish said:


> *I think Keith has not had nearly enough respect for his achievements at TOTB. *


Agree, and neither has Rocket Ron (OK he don't come on here) and he is one of the most unassuming guys you could meet.

Glen


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

Well said Anthony ..


----------



## andyf (May 2, 2002)

Very ironic but I was reading this immediately before I started reading this thread ...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

andyf said:


> *Very ironic but I was reading this immediately before I started reading this thread ... *


Nothings changed on the friendly front (if thats what you mean.) Just because a handful of people may bicker it doesn't mean the whole site has degenrated.

Outside influences more often than not play a big part in the wind-up scenarios. Just have a look  .

Glen


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Anthony,

I've read it and I'm not crying. The R32 GT-R wasn't introduced until 1989. Of course, it is entirely possible that Nissan copied the entire design from a small UK tuning company who were making ultra top secret cars with gold wheels for a select band of Home Counties racing drivers.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*not sticking up for Gary but.........*

Why do people keep saying it's ok if Gary blows his car up cos he's a tuner??? Sure he may get stuff cheaper than he sells it to you, but it isn't for free. Yes he can work on his own car, but the time he spends on his own car, is time that he isn't earning a living. I should know, I have to work on my own car!!!!


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

lol, yeah I will go with that as well Cord, aint no fun for anyone if the car goes pop. You might get a bit of the parts and ok the labour is freeish but lets face it you cant do it during the day cos everyone elses cars is in so you have to do it at night, again if your not working on someone elses.

I cant think of many tuners who would be happy to see their own car go pop, far from it. Personally I would be gutted


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Phillip, 

looks like you just cant admit you were wrong. I never said anything else but that it was a 'special' R32, didnt say it was a production R32. And I said 'wasnt there' a Janspeed car and not 'There is' a Janspeed car, so why take the **** when I was only asking about something, starting an argument about it seems so counter productive and pointless. 
Anyway who the hell cares.

You see what I hate about this forum is not the 'my car is faster than your car' stuff, that doesnt bother me and infact its quite entertaining, its the stupid nit picking, I mean I ask about a Janspeed wide body R32 and someone takes the **** because I am asking the question as he is so convinced that he is right about something like this. It was like when I said I thought GTR's where laggy, I got jumped on then too, its an opinion - I still think GTR's are laggy I still havent driven one that would convince me otherwise! What is the problem - am I not entitled to ask questions and form opinions or is that something only open to higher beings on this forum.

Sorry if I have taken this a little seriously but I guess its just hit a nerve.

AJ


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Just to cement my point a little further, here is a quote from Gary himself;



> They do exist
> 
> I have seen sevral wide bodied GTR 32s, most of them were / are owned by race drivers or the like as their toys, there is one floating around in sussex, I know where it is and it is well smart,
> they usually have 600bhp and 12 inch wide wheels with a gold center,the Car coulours were GOLD , SILVER , GUN METAL GREY, and JET BLACK METALLIC the cost of these was 150 K when new and were a car exclusivly sold by Janspeed in 1987, I belive the production run was limited to 50 world wide


Anthony.

PS Seriously Gary no hard feelings, lets just call a truce eh. Not interested in arguing with you, I look forward to seeing you car run, I am sure it will be superb.

Phillip, again, lets not argue, just wasnt amused at having the pi$$ taken when I was simply asking a question.

LETS BE FRIENDS!!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Well those that have chosen to dig their own graves have done so.

Can't say we didn't give it a chance.

Cem


----------

